# Klicker oder Gamepad ?



## Lopuslavite (7. November 2010)

*Hallo !
*
*Aus gegebenem Anlaß wollte ich die Community mal etwas fragen :

Ab und an habe ich über x-fire einen Livestream aus Cataclysm Beta laufen und muss sagen man hat die seltsamsten zuschauer!

Ich spiele WOW seit ca 2 Jahren und bin es schon von Anfang an gewohnt Zauber über klicken zu benutzen (Hoffe jeder versteht was ich damit meine)

Nun wurde ich des öffteren angeschrieben über x-fire Chat das es ja wohl ein absolutes unding sei zu klicken!das wäre aus der Steinzeit und das es wohl ne 

Sauerei von Blizzard wäre solche Spieler überhaupt zur Beta zu zu lassen.

Und Jemand der nicht über Gamepad spielt wäre eh ein mießer Spieler.

Was haltet Ihr von Solchen Aussagen?Ich denke es ist ja wohl jedem selbst überlassen auf welche Art und Weise man WOW spielt oder nicht?

Und nur weil man Klickt heißt es noch lange nicht das man ein schlechter Spieler sein muß!

Über eure Erfahrungen wäre ich sehr dankbar*


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Natürlich bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen und auch mit klicken kann man gut spielen. Da brauchst du dir nichts erzählen oder dich beeinflussen lassen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist man aber mit Tasta schneller und kann somit noch mehr rausholen


----------



## Stetto (7. November 2010)

WoW über Gamepad????
Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (7. November 2010)

Stetto schrieb:


> WoW über Gamepad????
> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?



Hey wenn mans übers Lenkrad spielen kann dürfte das doch sicher machbar sein oder ? 

Denke der TE meinte aber Tastatur.


----------



## doddelwa (7. November 2010)

tastatur ist im endgame auch einfach sicherer. ich weiß ja nicht auf welchem level du spielst, aber im eifer des gefechts kanns schon mal passieren, dass man per maus aus versehen nen falschen skill erwischt, da gehts schließlich teilweise um 10tel sekunden...diese risiko möchte ich einfach auch nicht eingehen.
von daher: immer schön mit hotkeys, da hab ich die maus zum drehen und laufen frei und wenn ich "e" drücke kommt auch garantiert nur der spell den ich haben will


----------



## MayoAmok (7. November 2010)

Stetto schrieb:


> WoW über Gamepad????
> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y47sXd52TMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ALso ich finds nachvollziehbar. 

Wär zwar am Anfang etwas rumpelig, aber man könnte sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## -Migu- (7. November 2010)

Es ist ziemlich egal wie du spielst, solang du deinen Spass hast und in einem Raid deinen Job machen kannst. 
Ich persönlich finde die Variante Tastatur bei DD's und Tanks besser, als Heiler hab ich Healbot und da hab ich Links/Rechtsklick und diese Tasten unter Kombination mit Shift und Ctrl.. Sonst nix, geht viel schneller als Ziel anklicken - Zauber klicken - nächstes Ziel anklicken etc... ^^


----------



## Kadika (7. November 2010)

klicker und trozdem 2ter beim dps rennen in icc (nach dem schurken^^) ich hab da keine probleme geht genauso flüssig only tastatur ist höchstens bei starcraft wichtig ach ja und keine macht den satzzeichen1


----------



## Millijana (7. November 2010)

an dem Gamepad merkt man, dass wir uns inder der Generation der Konsolenspieler befinden.
aber lass dich nicht stressen. Ich denke solange du deinen Job zu Zufriedenheit aller erfüllst ist es egal ob nun mit klick, tastatur oder Pad oder sonst wie.
Ich spiele mit einer Kombination aus klicken und Tastatur. sprich: die meistens spells habe ich auf der Tastatur verteilt und was ich nur selten nutze wird einfach geklickt.
wichtig ist einfach, dass du mit deiner Methode klar kommst. Würde man mich zB nötigen ein gamepad zu nutzen wäre ich hoffnungslos überfordert. Ich bin halt kein Konsolenspieler!


----------



## Lopuslavite (7. November 2010)

Also mit Gamepad meine ich zb dieses da :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich komme mit sowas zb nicht zurrecht !Natürlich kann es sein das man sich im Eifer des Gefechts verklickt (habe Bartender für meine Leisten und Zauber)

Mein Char is ein Mage LvL 80 und in der Beta hab ich so auch schon 3 Chars auf 85 ohne jegliche Probleme gespielt.

Mir ist nur nicht das richtige Wort eingefallen für das Pad.und mit Klicker meine ich natürlich Steuern über normale Tastatur WASD und mit der maus die zauber benutzen.

Hab mich leider etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt oben.


----------



## doddelwa (7. November 2010)

gratulation 2ter im dps rennen /facepalm

was soll uns das denn sagen? es kommt auf immer auf deine klasse/specc an, welchen content du spielst etc. ...

also ist "ich hab da keine probleme geht genauso flüssig only tastatur ist höchstens bei starcraft wichtig", mit verlaub, ziemlicher blödsinn bzw. die pure subjektivität.


----------



## Schlaviner (7. November 2010)

Rotation ect mach ich mit Tastatur, nur meine Trinkets zünd ich mit Maus, oder wenn halt Zauber irgendwo am arsch der welt hocken


----------



## Calinna (7. November 2010)

Ich finde, man sollte jeden so spielen lassen, wie er am besten zurecht kommt.
Solange der Spieler seine Klasse beherrscht ist es doch egal ob er mit Mausklicks oder Tastatur spielt..

Meinen Tank und meinen Nahkampf-DD spiele ich auch nur per Klicken.. Über Tastatur wäre ich total verloren.
Den Heiler und Caster-DD hingegen spiele ich zum größten Teil über Tastatur, da gibts nur ein paar Zauber, die ichs eltener brauche, die ich per Mausklick betätige.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Also mit Gamepad meine ich zb dieses da :
> [...]


Das Ding braucht man nun wirklich nicht, selbst im High-End Content^^


----------



## MrBlaki (7. November 2010)

Gamepad?
Man kanns auch übertreiben...^^
Mein Gampad benutzte ich bei CSS nicht bei WoW.
Bei WoW regel ich alles mit der Tastatur und Keybinds mit meiner Maus.


----------



## Munzale (7. November 2010)

Ich selber verwende seit Jahren auch ein sog. Gamepad/Speedpad - wie auch immer man es nennen will. 

Davor war ich auch ein "Klicker", aber ich würde niemals wieder zurückwechseln. 

Du musst spielen, mit was du dich am wohlsten fühlst und am besten klarkommst.


----------



## doddelwa (7. November 2010)

/sign @ Grüne Brille

natürlich darf jeder spielen wie er will, solang er im rahmen seiner möglichkeiten ist.
die besten ergebnisse, und da meine ich wirklich die besten, erzielste jedoch überwiegend mit der tastatur (als dd zumindest, beim heilen mit healbot etc mag das anders aussschauen.)

edit: oder gamepad, whatever, jedenfalls nicht mit klicken der einzelnen spells


----------



## KimbXXli (7. November 2010)

@doddelwa
Du sagst "die besten ergebnisse, und da meine ich wirklich die besten, erzielste jedoch überwiegend mit tastertur"...warum???
Ich bin ein "klicker" ja ich mache mehr DPS als es meine raidmitglieder für möglich halten und wenn ich jetz auf tasta umsteigen würde wäre ich dermaßen verloren... ich komm damit einfach nicht klar.. ich habe shcon immer mit maus gespielt..
einfach nur humbuk die aussage das dds so mehr dps fahren (und nein ich verklicke mich NIE) auch als klicker... ist ja nicht so das die globalcooldowns schneller abklingen wenn du mit tasta zockst.. einfach nur blödsinn...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

KimbXXli schrieb:


> @doddelwa
> Du sagst "die besten ergebnisse, und da meine ich wirklich die besten, erzielste jedoch überwiegend mit tastertur"...warum???
> Ich bin ein "klicker" ja ich mache mehr DPS als es meine raidmitglieder für möglich halten und wenn ich jetz auf tasta umsteigen würde wäre ich dermaßen verloren... ich komm damit einfach nicht klar.. ich habe shcon immer mit maus gespielt..
> einfach nur humbuk die aussage das dds so mehr dps fahren (und nein ich verklicke mich NIE) auch als klicker... ist ja nicht so das die globalcooldowns schneller aklingen wenn du mit tasta zockst.. einfach nur blödsinn...


Es kommt darauf an, wie man eingespielt ist. Wenn man immer nur klickt ist es klar, dass man mit Tasta nicht sofort klarkommt.
Und es ist nicht nur humbug. Die Unterschiede sind gering, vor allem, wenn man als Klicker eingespielt ist, aber auf der Tasta wird man mit Keybindings eig immer schneller rankommen als wenn man mit der Maus hinfahren und draufklicken muss. (Wie gesagt, die Unterschiede sind gering, wenn der Klicker gut eingespielt ist, aber es gibt sie ihn  )


----------



## Dweencore (7. November 2010)

doddelwa schrieb:


> /sign @ Grüne Brille
> 
> natürlich darf jeder spielen wie er will, solang er im rahmen seiner möglichkeiten ist.
> die besten ergebnisse, und da meine ich wirklich die besten, erzielste jedoch überwiegend mit der tastatur (als dd zumindest, beim heilen mit healbot etc mag das anders aussschauen.)
> ...


Irgendwelche Beweise für deine Aussage ?


----------



## KimbXXli (7. November 2010)

@Grüne Brille
Ich bin soweit bestens eingespielt ich fahre mit der maus schneller über mein interface als manch einer den hotkey betätigen kann also von daher


----------



## Bipun (7. November 2010)

im pvp würde ich saagen macht die maus wenig sinn weil du die zum drehen und sowas brauchst^^ aber im pve ist das klicken mal 0 prob! egal ob caster oder melee solang du weisst wo deine skills liegen und du nicht über den wcd suchen musst ist das echt egal musst halt nur schnell mit der maus sein das funst das auch^^ 

ich zb. spiele im pve ne mischung aus maus und tastatur. die mainskills werden so gelegt das ich mit der tastatur schön drankomme und sachen wie vanish oder sowas klicke ich dann halt


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

KimbXXli schrieb:


> @Grüne Brille
> Ich bin soweit bestens eingespielt ich fahre mit der maus schneller über mein interface als manch einer den hotkey betätigen kann also von daher


Naja, wenn du mit Klicken so eingespielt bist ist doch gut, und wie im 1. Post gesagt, wenn man so spielen kann sollte man sich auch nichts einreden lassen :>
Meine Aussage bezog sich eher darauf, dass die meisten Spieler im End-content eben mit Tasta und Keybindings spielen, eben weil man damit meist schneller hinkommt als mit der Maus. Dass du anders zurechtkommst und damit mehr als mancher mit der Tasta erreichst ist doch schön^^


----------



## KimbXXli (7. November 2010)

ich lasse mir von keinem einreden wie ich am besten spielen sollte...
mich stört es nur das manch einer meint klicker können nich zocken 
das hat mich auch zum kommentieren verleitet 

einfach nur ums mal klar zu stellen...!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

KimbXXli schrieb:


> ich lasse mir von keinem einreden wie ich am besten spielen sollte...
> mich stört es nur das manch einer meint klicker können nich zocken
> das hat mich auch zum kommentieren verleitet


Naja, da die Meinung weit verbreitet ist hast dus doch einfacher Leute dann zu überraschen


----------



## Tikume (7. November 2010)

Es gibt halt eine Fraktion die propagiert dass das Klicken mit der Maus schlecht, böse und nur für Noobs sei.
Primär dient das erstmal dazu dass diese Fraktion sich selbst als "Pro" sehen kann.


----------



## KimbXXli (7. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gibt halt eine Fraktion die propagiert dass das Klicken mit der Maus schlecht, böse und nur für Noobs sei.
> Primär dient das erstmal dazu dass diese Fraktion sich selbst als "Pro" sehen kann.



da ist was dran


----------



## sharas1 (7. November 2010)

Ich find auch das das so ziemlich banane ist, wie und womit jemand zockt....
Hauptsache er weis was er macht und das zum richtigen zeitpunkt.

ich bin ein Tastatur-maus spieler...die primären sachen hab ich auf 1-6, ein paar nicht so wichtige immer auf r,f und c und den rest klicke ich halt...


----------



## Dweencore (7. November 2010)

Ich kann mir auch gar nicht vorstellen wie ich ich mir dass alles merken soll, also wo ich jenen Spell hingelegt habe ^^


----------



## Mondenkynd (7. November 2010)

Ich finde jeder sollte so spielen, wie es ihm Spass macht und wenn er im Kopfstand spielt.....muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Renox1 (7. November 2010)

Das Tastatur casten belegt meiner Meinung nach nur unnötige Tasten. Wenn man einen Tasta Spieler zuschaut, sieht man, dass die Maus einfach nur mitten im Bildschirm rumhängt und nur für das Anvisieren gut ist. Verschwendung meiner Meinung nach. Bei manchen wird auch das Movement eingeschränkt, da die Finger sich nicht immer auf WASD befinden.

Wer meint Tastatur-Casten ist das einzig Wahre, den kann ich etwas anderes erzählen. 

Ich bin ein überzeugter Klicker.


----------



## Tschubai (7. November 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




mich würd ja mal interessieren, ob man damit dann noch die tastsatur zusätzlich bedienen kann, oder ob durch die nutzung des gamepads die tastatur vom game ignoriert wird?
so ein gamepad wie im video hab ich nämlich noch rumfliegen - würd ich gerne mal zum testen des spielgefühls anschliessen, nur wenn damit dann die tastatur nicht mehr funzt, hat sich das thema schon für mich erledigt!


----------



## improwars (7. November 2010)

Wie so viele schon vor mir richtigerweise schrieben, sehe ich das auch so, dass es eigentlich egal ist ob Tastatur, Gamepad oder Mausspieler. Jeder spielt so wie er für sich entdeckt hat und am besten klar kommt, alles andere wäre ja völlig sinnfreier Humbug. 

Ich bin überzeugter Klicker, komme damit bestens klar und brauche mich vor keinem anderen verstecken sei es in pvp-oder pvepeformance. Das die Auge-Hand Koordination da mehr beansprucht wird und es evtl. sogar anstrengender ist zu spielen, ist nicht abzustreiten,

aber das man als Tastatur- oder Gamepadspieler "besser" spielt oder es ein Unding ist zu Klicken finde ich einfach nur lachhaft und falsch.


----------



## Jeckel93 (7. November 2010)

Ich denke es kommt ganz auf die Rolle an die du in einem Raid spielst. Als dd denke ich ist es fast egal ob du die Tastatur nimmst oder eben mitm Mauszeiger draufdrückst. Höchstens dein Schaden in der Bewegung könnte eingeschränkt sein oder du läufst eben zu langsam aus der Voidzone raus. Denn mit S wegdrehen und dann laufen is im high-end einfach zu langsam. Dann musst du die rechte Maustaste drücken und weglaufen. Wenn du jetzt ein Klicker bist kannst du in der Zeit keinen Schaden mehr machen. Als Jäger würd mich das echt ankotzen keinen Schaden machen zu können während ich laufe =P.

Als Heiler ist auf die Zauber klicken, also wirklich in deiner Aktionsleiste, wirklich nicht das optimale. Da ist Tastatur auf jeden Fall besser... Beweise wollt ihr haben? Macht euer grid auf klickt auf den Namen und danach die eins. Jetzt macht euer Grid auf klickt auf das Ziel fahrt mit der Maus in eure Aktionsleiste nach unten und klickt drauf. Danach wieder ein anderes Ziel heilen und hin und her... Man stelle sich einen Druiden vor der die Gruppe mit Verjünung zu hotten soll. Wenn man natürlich Gridclick oder Healbot hat kann man viel mit der Maus machen.

Tank kann ich leider nüchts zu sagen, da ich noch nie Tank gemacht habe. Wobei natürlich das gleiche mit der Bewegung und dem Schaden gilt wie beim dd. Und wenn ein Tank während der Bewegung keine Aggro hält gibts flame vom Raidlead =P


----------



## NeoTokyo (7. November 2010)

Tschubai schrieb:


> mich würd ja mal interessieren, ob man damit dann noch die tastsatur zusätzlich bedienen kann, oder ob durch die nutzung des gamepads die tastatur vom game ignoriert wird?
> so ein gamepad wie im video hab ich nämlich noch rumfliegen - würd ich gerne mal zum testen des spielgefühls anschliessen, nur wenn damit dann die tastatur nicht mehr funzt, hat sich das thema schon für mich erledigt!




Hey  , ich zock zwar WoW schon seit knapp 6 jahren auf Tastatur ;D hab 
letztens jedoch mal n PS3 Controller mit WoW getestet..und ich muss sagen .. man kann wirklich gut damit spielen.
Pve wäre sogar bis endcontent möglich ,   pvp aber nicht^^.
Hab mir gedacht ,..aja Heros machen so vielleicht wieder Spass.. und habs mal getestet.
Nicht jetzt mit diesem Programm , aber nem anderen welches Tastatur und Maus simuliert aufm Controller..
somit kannste alles so einstellen wie du magst, und es klappt perfekt... und wenn ich kleinigkeiten während du in dala rumstehst anklicken möchtest
kannste halt die maus per pad gewegen =)  is praktisch.

Ja und man kann dennnoch die tastatur + Maus benutzen, auch wenn ein Controller angschlossen ist^^ 
Also bei meinem Programm gings.. da die tastaturbelegung ja immernoch die gleiche blieb .. ich nur
die jeweiligen Tasten in mein Programm eingeben musste.


----------



## Hoschie69 (7. November 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> *Nun wurde ich des öffteren angeschrieben über x-fire Chat das es ja wohl ein absolutes unding sei zu klicken!das wäre aus der Steinzeit und das es wohl ne
> 
> Sauerei von Blizzard wäre solche Spieler überhaupt zur Beta zu zu lassen.
> 
> ...




Wer sowas von sich gibt, hat imho nichtmehr alle Latten am Zaun - ich spiele WoW seit Release und klicke mich seitdem durch alle Instanzen wie am ersten Tag - wem das nicht passt hat Pech gehabt...


----------



## Drabush (7. November 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> *
> Und Jemand der nicht über Gamepad spielt wäre eh ein mießer Spieler.
> *



Gamepad?! Wer braucht denn sowas.
Ich zock wow mit einer tanzmatte das ist das einzig ware


----------



## Stetto (7. November 2010)

Also ich für meinen Teil bin auch "klicker" und komme damit bestens klar. Es hat sich bis jetzt zumindest noch niemand beschwert, weder als dd noch als heiler.

Aber davon mal abgesehen. Es kann doch sowieso keiner überprüfen wie du zuhause spielst. Mach einfach wie du am besten klar kommst.

Ach und dieses komische Pad.... das braucht doch kein Schwein.


----------



## sixninety69 (7. November 2010)

Hab mir das G13 Gamepad von Logitech für WoW geholt:

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-G13-Advance-Gameboard-schnurgebunden/dp/B001KJEKEW/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1289135046&sr=1-1

Linke Hand:
Daumen dient der Bewegung mittels Steuerknüppel
Die restlichen 4 Finger können die meisten Tasten problemlos erreichen

Rechte Hand:
Bedient Maus mit ebenfalls mehreren Makrotasten 

Dabei lässt sich jede Taste total einfach programmieren, ihr könnt mehrere Konfigurationen einspeichern und in sekundenschnelle wechseln 
Das beleuchtete Display zeigt einen sogar die Stats des eingeloggten Chars an oder wie gerade der Punktestand im Arathibecken ist (unnütz, aber nett)
Jeder Konfiguration kann man auch ne andere farbliche Beleuchtung zuweisen 
Z.b. Grün=PVE, Rote Beleuchtung=PVP

Spielt man sich auf dem Ding ein ist man deutlich schneller im Vergleich zur normalen Tastatur, denn man muss nicht erst irgendwelche alt+x Kombis drücken oder sich die Finger verrenken 
Auf der 0815 QWERTZ Tastatur braucht man ja allein schon 3 Finger um sich zu bewegen wenn man das nicht mit der Maus machen will wie ich 
Müsst euch so vorstellen als würdet ihr mit Leertaste euch in alle Richtungen bewegen können + Springen und die Reihen 1-2-3-4 : q-w-e-r : a-s-d-f könnt ihr dann mit sinnvollen Zaubern/Makros belegen + viele weitere Tasten ^^

Habs mir extra für Arena geholt, jedoch hat sich kurz darauf Team aufgelöst und mir ist die Lust an PvP damit vergangen ...
Ist kaum genutzt, nicht zerkratzt und sauber, falls wer Interesse an nem gebrauchten G13 hat einfach PM 


Soviel zu meinem Senf


----------



## Angmar (7. November 2010)

Ich spiele seit Classic Release WoW. Anfangs habe ich auch einige Spells geklickt und kam auch gut damit klar. 
Nach einiger Zeit habe ich aber immer mehr Spells auf Hotkeys gelegt. Jede woche 3 neue Hotkeys belegt. Man kann sagen was man will.
Wenn man einmal alle seine Fähigkeiten auf Hotkeys gelegt hat und auch damit klar kommt ist es deutlich besser als Spells per Maus zu klicken. 

Ich habe zur Zeit 36 Spells bei meinem Krieger auf Hotkeys. Im PVE mag es vielleicht keinen großen Vorteil bringen. Im PVP ist es aber "Gold wert" alle seine Spells auf Hotkeys zu legen.
Ich möchte es mal so formulieren: Man kann mit "Klicken" sowohl im PVE und PVP gut sein. Um aber wirklich sein ganzes Potenzial heraus zu kitzeln führt kein weg an Hotkeys vorbei.



> @Grüne Brille
> Ich bin soweit bestens eingespielt ich fahre mit der maus schneller über mein interface als manch einer den hotkey betätigen kann also von daher



Im PVP ist es trotzdem von Nachteil.


----------



## Nexilein (7. November 2010)

Ich habe neulich mein 15 Jahre altes Cherry keyboard entsorgt und bei der Gelegenheit eine Gaming Tastatur gekauft. Am Anfang war es eine ziemliche Umstellung, aber der Umstieg hat sich meiner Meinung nach gelohnt. Trotzdem gaube ich nicht, dass es einen Königsweg gibt.
Es gibt definitiv Spieler die mit schnellen Reaktionen perfekt clicken. Bei Strategiespielen hört man immer wieder von mehreren Clicks pro Sekunde, und bei einem GCD von 1s sollte das definitiv ausreichend sein. 
Außerdem ist die Zahl der Raids, bei denen es auf 200ms mehr oder weniger ankommt auch stark begrenzt.


----------



## Kaffeekannenlooter (7. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gibt halt eine Fraktion die propagiert dass das Klicken mit der Maus schlecht, böse und nur für Noobs sei.
> Primär dient das erstmal dazu dass diese Fraktion sich selbst als "Pro" sehen kann.



Schön auf den Punkt gebracht.^^ Denn mehr steckt hinter der beschriebenen Aussage auch nicht die man dir vermitteln wollte lieber TE. Von daher spiel so wie du am besten zurecht kommst und lasse dich nicht verunsichern. Nebenbei, bin ebenfalls Klicker und hab Spaß daran. 

Dennoch immer wieder lustig solche Aussagen, freu mich schon wenn der erste behauptet das echte ProGamer WoW ja nur mit Tanzmatte und Wii-Pads spielen oder auf einer Querflöte mit USB-Anschluss. Würd ich mir dann gerne anschauen. 

MfG


----------



## Fiddi (7. November 2010)

Wer sagt denn das klicker im pve nicht gut sind.

Bin selbst ein klicker zumindest beim schurken im pve. Wenn mann eine Vernünftige Maus und Pad hat ist es auch kein problem,
ich muss nicht mal mehr gucken welche Fertigkeit ich auswähle denn eine vernünftige Maus mit passendem Pad bewegt den Mauszeiger immer Gleich.

Wurde sogar schon von der elite gilde bei uns auf dem Realm angesprochen ob ich nicht bock hab bei denen in die Stamm zu kommen.
Denn wie ja manche immer noch hier schreiben skill hat nix mit Klicker oder Hotkey-User zu tun. Wer nicht die Mechaniken der 
Bosse versteht oder kein movment hat wird selbst mit hotkeys nicht weiter kommen.

Klar im PvP muss ich zugeben sind Hotkeys wichtig weil es da aber ja auch um die reaktions zeit geht. Die im PVE nicht so ganzentscheidend ist.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Chirogue (7. November 2010)

Also ich als pvpler hab alles auf Hotkeys gebunden, da man einfach schneller reagieren kann und sich auch viel freier bewegt.
Aber im pve ist's denk ich mal nicht unbedingt von Nöten, da es auch locker mit Klicks läuft.

Aber im pvp sind Hotkeys schon beinahe Pflicht! Edit: ich bin täglich mit nem Stamm unterwegs und während laufenden seasons bin ich auch aktiv in der Arena dabei..

Cheers


----------



## Oberstudienrat (7. November 2010)

Entschuldigung, aber ihr könnt hier doch nicht wirklich ernsthaft darüber diskutieren wollen, ob man (jetzt mal ganz abgesehen von Heilern mit Healbot o.ä.) über Tastatur schneller ist als mit Klicken. Das ist so, als würde man sich darum streiten, ob zwei und zwei gleich vier oder doch eher gleich fünf ist. Aber lasst euch nicht von selbsternannten Pros verunsichern. Schreibt einfach was euch Spaß macht. Ich schreibe immer 2+2=17! Und ich bin damit auch immer der Zweitbeste in meiner Klasse der Sonderschule.


----------



## CarpoX (7. November 2010)

Jeder kann spielen wie er will, aber meiner Meinung nach ist Klicken einfach nervig und sehr viel weniger effektiv

Ein kleines Beispiel: Du musst ein neues Target anwählen und danach erstmal mit der Maus wieder zu deinen Zaubern scrollen, während der Tastatur-Spieler nach dem Anvisieren direkt loslegen kann
Du könntest natürlich auch per Tab anvisieren, aber bei mehreren Gegnern musst du dann natürlich hoffen, dass auch das richtige Ziel ausgewählt wird...

Wie gesagt, jeder soll spielen wie er will, is mir wumpe, aber so seh ich das ^^


----------



## Piando (7. November 2010)

Selbstverständlich kann man alles klicken. Meine Skills benutze ich jedoch fast ausschließlich mit Hotkeys. Das ist sowohl im Raid, als auch im PvP (vor allem Arena) von Vorteil, denn so kannst ich laufen und trotzdem Schaden machen. Du meinst ja, dass du mit sowas nicht klar kommst. Ich würde dir, falls du es versuchen willst, empfehlen, erst mal wenige Skills mit Hotkeys zu versehen (zum Beispiel deine Hauptangriffe auf 1-4 legen o.Ä.) und dann langsam mehr Tasten dazu nehmen. Man kriegt die meisten Skills ganz gut untergebracht. Nur wichtige Skills mit langem CD (z.B. bei meinem Kriegertank Shieldwall) klicke ich, da man bei Keybindings leicht mal ausversehen die Taste drückt und wenn du als Tank dein Shieldwall zufrüh raushaust ist doof (Beispiel: Fauldarm (jetzt zwar nicht mehr so wichtig, aber früher ohne Buff).


----------



## Imonaboat (7. November 2010)

Hat schon seinen Grund warum Gilden ab Worldrank 500 Interface Screen und Keymap verlangen, wer will bitte nen Klicker im Raid?


----------



## Tikume (7. November 2010)

CarpoX schrieb:


> Ein kleines Beispiel: Du musst ein neues Target anwählen und danach erstmal mit der Maus wieder zu deinen Zaubern scrollen, während der Tastatur-Spieler nach dem Anvisieren direkt loslegen kann



Clique sagt Dir was?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (7. November 2010)

Ich sage es mal so:

Natürlich ist es letztlich jedem Selbst überlassen, ob er seine Zauber klickt oder ob er über Hotkeys spielt.
Man muss allerdings fest halten: Wenn man sich an Hotkeys gewöhnt hat, denke ich kann man weitaus besser spielen als jemand, der klickt. Einfach aus dem Grund, dass man viel schneller reagieren kann. 

Ein einfaches Beispiel:

PvP Szene: Krieger gegen Krieger. Der eine Klicker, der andere nutzt Hotkeys.
Wärend Krieger A (Der Klicker) sich möglicherweise mit a und D/den Pfeiltasten dreht um seine Fähigkeiten einsetzen zu können über Klicks, rennt der Hotkeynutzer, Krieger B, einfach um ihn herum und verkloppt ihn. Beispielsweise: Dank W als Lauftaste, möglicherweise 1, 2, 3 und 4, sowie Q, E und F als Hotkey, die Kamera mit der Maus schenkend. Da kommt Krieger A einfach nicht hinterher. 
(Ich hoffe, es wird klar, was ich damit sagen möchte, bzw. es kann sich jeder die Situation vorstellen.)

Im PvE hingegen sind Hotkeys ne praktische Sache, wenn man z.B. einen Meele spielt, aber kein muss. Als Caster hat man eh seine Castzeiten etc. da kann man auch klicken, da man eh in der Regel nur +/-4 Fähigkeiten einsetzt.


----------



## Khanox (7. November 2010)

Ich selber bin Klicker und komme damit super zurecht.
Klar,mit der Tastatur spielen geht wohl für einige schneller.Für mich selbst ist klicken besser.
Habe in keinem Spiel mit der Tastatur gespielt und komme sogar im PvP super zurecht.
Sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein wie er spielt.


----------



## Schamanenshake (7. November 2010)

Gamepad ist echt was tolle man bekommt alles irgendwie besser hin und schneller hin wenn man sich wirklich dran gewöhnt hat :O


----------



## BlizzLord (7. November 2010)

Man ist mit Tastatur einfach schneller/genauer.

Der klicker muss sich dann erst mit lächerlicher Geschwindigkeit umdrehen oder rückwärts weglaufen.
Und ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen das ihr mit euer Maus schneller auf der anderen Seite der Aktionsleiste seid als ich mit meinem Finger von "e" zu "d".
Und dann auch noch perfekt beim ersten Klick trefft(undzwar IMMER).

Alleine das Movement leidet schon extrem.
Und bei 6 Gegnern ein Ziel auszuwählen das schafft man nur mit Glück in unter 1 Sekunde.

Und die Leute die Klicken als nicht optimal bezeichnen als Idioten hinstellen zu wollen zeugt natürlich von größe.
Ich sag ja auch nicht das Klicker zu dämlich sind die Tastatur zu benutzen.

Aber jeder soll spielen wie er es für gut hält.
(Und ich möchte damit nicht sagen das Klicker schlechte Spieler sind.)



> Spielt man sich auf dem Ding ein ist man deutlich schneller im Vergleich zur normalen Tastatur, denn man muss nicht erst irgendwelche alt+x Kombis drücken oder sich die Finger verrenken
> Auf der 0815 QWERTZ Tastatur braucht man ja allein schon 3 Finger um sich zu bewegen wenn man das nicht mit der Maus machen will wie ich
> Müsst euch so vorstellen als würdet ihr mit Leertaste euch in alle Richtungen bewegen können + Springen und die Reihen 1-2-3-4 : q-w-e-r : a-s-d-f könnt ihr dann mit sinnvollen Zaubern/Makros belegen + viele weitere Tasten ^^



Ich hab genug Tasten auf meiner Tastatur um jeden Zauber in Reichweite zu haben. 
Und mit dem Daumen lenken wär mir zu blöd.


----------



## OnkelPle (7. November 2010)

Ich gehöre auch zur wohl seltenen Gattung der Art "Klicker" und ich habe keine Probleme damit. Zum einen konfiguriere ich meine Leiste so, dass ich ohne Probleme schnell alles erreiche. Nur die Spielfigur steuere ich mit der Tastatur und sämtliche Heilzauber, da ich per Mouseover Makro arbeite.

Vor einer Weile war ich auch mal "nur" per Maus unterwegs, weil ich was gefuttert hab mit der anderen Hand - hat auch super geklappt und als Komentar von den anderen hörte ich dann, als ich "Sorry, wenns grad n bissl unbeholfen wirken sollte, hab grad nur die Maushand zum Daddeln" sagte, dass man davon aber nix merken würde, ich wär recht schnell damit.

Meine Maus ist auf Hochsensibel eingestellt und der Zeiger bewegt sich pro cm auf dem Mauspad über den halben Bildschirm. Keiner meiner Bekannten kann so spielen scheinbar, aber ich komm damit bestens klar und bin schnell. Ist halt alles ne Gewohnheits- oder Übungssache.


Und zu dem Spieler, der dich da so angemacht hat @TE: Kannst ihn ja mal fragen, wie viele Bugs er schon gemeldet hat, die er in der Beta festgestellt hat.

Wenn ich mir den Patch so ansehe (und ich selber war auch in der Beta unterwegs) können wohl nicht viele Spieler was gemeldet haben. Ich denke 80% der Betatester spielen nur Beta, um Cata schon vor Release zu spielen und sich damit zu brüsten. Für das Windei da hätte ich nur ein müdes lächeln und n druck auf "Ignore" übrig gehabt...


----------



## CarpoX (7. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Clique sagt Dir was?



Ich glaube nicht, dass wir hier über das AddOn Clique, das ich beim Heilen selbst benutze, reden, sondern darüber, die Spell in den Aktionsleisten zu klicken


----------



## Angmar (7. November 2010)

> Entschuldigung, aber ihr könnt hier doch nicht wirklich ernsthaft darüber diskutieren wollen, ob man (jetzt mal ganz abgesehen von Heilern mit Healbot o.ä.) über Tastatur schneller ist als mit Klicken. Das ist so, als würde man sich darum streiten, ob zwei und zwei gleich vier oder doch eher gleich fünf ist. Aber lasst euch nicht von selbsternannten Pros verunsichern. Schreibt einfach was euch Spaß macht. Ich schreibe immer 2+2=17! Und ich bin damit auch immer der Zweitbeste in meiner Klasse der Sonderschule.



Doch genau darüber möchten wir hier diskutieren  . Und "Klicken" =/ "nicht Klicken" im PVP.
Ich beziehe mich jetzt auf PVP:

1. Kommt es darauf an ob man nur die Fähigkeiten mit der Maus klickt die einen langen CD haben (Tollkühnheit, Hand auflegen..etc.) oder ob man auch seine Hauptattacken klickt. Bei ersterem ist es nicht schlimm> beim zweiten hingegen schon.
2. Ist es sehr wohl schneller einen Hotkey zu drücken als mit der Maus erst den entsprechenden Button in der Leiste zu suchen, wobei man womöglich nicht mitbekommt was die eigenen Spieler machen oder dass der Gegenspieler einen cast ansetzt . Es kann mir keiner erzählen dass wenn man "Klickt" den gleichen Überblick behält als wenn man alles "automatisiert" mit hotkeys klickt. (wir reden hier von einem geringen Unterschied. Aber im PVP können diese kleinen Zeitverzögerungen, wenn man sie addiert, über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden)
3. Will ich mich hier nicht als PRO-Gamer ausgeben. Ich schildere hier lediglich meine fast fünfjährige Erfahrung sowohl im PVE also auch im PVP.

Letztendlich ist es jedem selber überlassen wie man spielt. (wie auch einige bereits vor mir gesagt haben).
Der Aussage, dass man keinen wirklichen Vorteil als "Nonklicker" gegenüber "Klicker" im PVP hat, muss ich jedoch widersprechen.


----------



## Atak (7. November 2010)

KimbXXli schrieb:


> @Grüne Brille
> Ich bin soweit bestens eingespielt ich fahre mit der maus schneller über mein interface als manch einer den hotkey betätigen kann also von daher



Bei manch einem mag das auch so stimmen nur bei mind 50% der hotkey spieler wärste in sachen reaktionszeit hinten an Jede Wette.


----------



## Fàtálity (7. November 2010)

wow mit gamepad stell ich mir lustig vor xD glaub da such ich doch glatt ma mein lenkrad raus und mach nen bissel pvp xD die spells binde ich einfach auf die schaltung XD


----------



## 666Anubis666 (7. November 2010)

Ich spiele immer mit ner Tanzmatte...
Damit kann ich alles aus meinem Char hohlen Oo


----------



## KimbXXli (7. November 2010)

Atak schrieb:


> Bei manch einem mag das auch so stimmen nur bei mind 50% der hotkey spieler wärste in sachen reaktionszeit hinten an Jede Wette.



warum?? solange ich nich länger brauche zum nächsten spell als der globalcooldown andauert, bin ich genauso schnell wien tastatur zocker


----------



## Zangor (7. November 2010)

Benutze Keyboard und Maus gleichermaßen. Zauber die man ständig braucht via Tastenanschlag, dann gibts noch die Tasten an der Naga und Zauber die man nur selten braucht klick ich auch mal mit der Maus an. Nur mit Maus oder nur mit Keyboard ist mir nicht flexibel genug.


----------



## thedemon1988 (7. November 2010)

Was ein Unsinniger Thread. Im endeffekt doch scheiss egal womit du spielst. Ausserdem hast du die frage falsch formuliert, was sollen hier palas antworten?

Vote 4 edit : Klicker, Gamepad or Faceroll xD


Edit: Spiele selber nur über Sprachsteuerung (kleines chinesisches Kind xD)


----------



## Oberstudienrat (7. November 2010)

Angmar schrieb:


> Doch genau darüber möchten wir hier diskutieren  . Und "Klicken" =/ "nicht Klicken" im PVP.
> Ich beziehe mich jetzt auf PVP:
> 
> 1. Kommt es darauf an ob man nur die Fähigkeiten mit der Maus klickt die einen langen CD haben (Tollkühnheit, Hand auflegen..etc.) oder ob man auch seine Hauptattacken klickt. Bei ersterem ist es nicht schlimm> beim zweiten hingegen schon.
> ...



Ähm, du hast meinen Post doch wirklich zu Ende gelesen, oder?

Ich erkläre es noch mal: Es macht keinen Sinn darüber zu diskutieren, ob man mit Tastatur schneller ist als mit der Maus, weil das eine allseits bekannte Tatasche ist. So, wie die Tatsache, dass 2+2=4 und nicht 5 oder 17 ist.

Setzen! 6!


----------



## doddelwa (7. November 2010)

@ *Oberstudienrat

*so isses!*
*


----------



## Angmar (7. November 2010)

Hab deinen Post in der Tat etwas überflogen und der Satz mit den selbsternnannten Pros hat mich zu der Annahme gebracht dass du es ernst meinst


----------



## Oberstudienrat (7. November 2010)

Na, dann ist ja gut. Ich bin nämlich völlig deiner Meinung.


----------



## Fusselbirne (7. November 2010)

Bipun schrieb:


> im pvp würde ich saagen macht die maus wenig sinn weil du die zum drehen und sowas brauchst^^ aber im pve ist das klicken mal 0 prob! egal ob caster oder melee solang du weisst wo deine skills liegen und du nicht über den wcd suchen musst ist das echt egal musst halt nur schnell mit der maus sein das funst das auch^^
> 
> ich zb. spiele im pve ne mischung aus maus und tastatur. die mainskills werden so gelegt das ich mit der tastatur schön drankomme und sachen wie vanish oder sowas klicke ich dann halt


Also ich spiel momentan überwiegend PvP und das mit Maus + WASD (mit meinem Rogue) und habe damit keine Probleme.Drehen kann ich mich dann auch aus einer Mischung mit A+E bzw. D+Q.Und für die paar Millisekunden,die man vllt dazugewinnt,weil man das alles über Hotkeys macht,dafür aber meine Spielweise komplett umlernen müsste,tu ich mir nicht an.

Letzendlich kommt es sowieso auf die Person an.Solange es Spaß macht finde ich ist doch daran absolut nichts verkehrt.Daher war das einfach ein olololol-zomfg-Progamer,der meinte,dass das mal gar nicht geht und Tastatur sowieso über alles geht und dich daher flamen musste.Daher auch wiederrum nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## Terinder (7. November 2010)

Ich als Klicker seit dem ich angefangen hab WoW zu spielen will auch mal was dazu sagen:

Man kann als Klicker, vor allem im PvE, genauso gut/besser sein als Tastatur-Spieler. Da man im PvE so gut wie immer sowieso meistens die selben 2-5 Tasten drückt und der Global Cooldown für einen geübten Klicker eigentlich locker reicht um die Maus paar Pixel zu bewegen und die Taste zu hämmern. Vor allem bei Klassen bei denen der GCD immer gleich lang ist. Logischerweise sind halt die Skills die man benötigt unmittelbar nebeneinander. Wenn man das eine gewisse Zeit lang macht kann man auch blind klicken und dem Spielgeschehen ohne Probleme folgen.
Was viele nicht wissen, ist ausserdem, dass wenn man Tasten auf der Tastatur drückt ein minimaler Lag entsteht (kann man allerdings mit Addons beheben), bei der Maus zum Beispiel nicht.

Als Heiler ist es aber imho ein Muss sowohl die Tastatur (Heilspells) und die Maus, um die Spieler auszuwählen zu benutzen. Meistens ist ja schon ein deutlicher weg zwischen den Raidframes und den Spells, und umso höher der Weg ist umso höher ist die Chance das du dich verklickst ;p

Und das man als Klicker nicht Highend Progress raiden kann ist sowieso falsch


----------



## lokker (7. November 2010)

Ich benutz beides. Zauber die auf z.B. 1-5 sind und man leicht ran kommt mache ich mit der Tastatur. Die anderen dann mit der Maus.


----------



## Manotis (7. November 2010)

Na ja allgemein kann man sagen Tippen ist effektiver als Klicken, da es einfach deutlich schneller geht. Solche Anfeindungen wie du sie geschildert hast nur weil du klickst sind aber dennoch äußerst merkwürdig. Wenn du mit Klicken besser zu Recht kommst klick halt. Wirst nie ans Optimum kommen mit Klicken kannst aber dennoch sehr gut sein.


----------



## Fusselbirne (7. November 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Und das man als Klicker nicht Highend Progress raiden kann ist sowieso falsch


Eben.


----------



## Aki†A (7. November 2010)

also ich weiß nich was manche denken... es macht doch keinen unterschied ob man jetzt mit der hand zu ner bestimmten taste muss und die dann drückt oder ob man mit der maus zu ner bestimmten fähigkeit fährt und klickt.. braucht beides ca gleichlang wenn mans richtig macht...

ich selbst hab meine skills die ich am meisten benutze auf den tasten 1-5 und alles andere klick ich auch mit der maus ... und ich schaffs trozdem noch alles andere wie z.b. sicht drehen mit rechtsklick zu machen ohne probleme


----------



## Chirogue (7. November 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Also ich spiel momentan überwiegend PvP und das mit Maus + WASD (mit meinem Rogue) und habe damit keine Probleme.Drehen kann ich mich dann auch aus einer Mischung mit A+E bzw. D+Q.Und für die paar Millisekunden,die man vllt dazugewinnt,weil man das alles über Hotkeys macht,dafür aber meine Spielweise komplett umlernen müsste,tu ich mir nicht an.
> 
> Letzendlich kommt es sowieso auf die Person an.Solange es Spaß macht finde ich ist doch daran absolut nichts verkehrt.Daher war das einfach ein olololol-zomfg-Progamer,der meinte,dass das mal gar nicht geht und Tastatur sowieso über alles geht und dich daher flamen musste.Daher auch wiederrum nicht ernst nehmen





trotzdem ist im pvp, angenommen bei gleichen skill, das movement eines klcikers nicht so gut, wie das eines spielers mit hotkeys.. =)


----------



## Angmar (7. November 2010)

> Da man im PvE so gut wie immer sowieso meistens die selben 2-5 Tasten drückt und der Global Cooldown für einen geübten Klicker eigentlich locker reicht um die Maus paar Pixel zu bewegen und die Taste zu hämmern



Genau das verstehe ich gerade nicht . Es sind 2-5 Tasten und du klickst mindestens eine ständig mit der Maus. Für mich ist das total umständlich.
Für mich ist es zig mal einfacher zum beispiel bei LK weiterhin im Laufen Schaden zu machen als im Laufen noch mit der Maus einen Button zu klicken und nebenbei auf Valkyren und Defile zu achten.

Aber jedem das seine...


----------



## Kalikass (7. November 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



geil,hehe mal testen


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (7. November 2010)

Kadika schrieb:


> klicker und trozdem 2ter beim dps rennen in icc (nach dem schurken^^)



/Sign

Als ich damals angefangen habe WoW zu spielen, hab ich immer geklickt. Ich klicke auch heute noch und komme super damit zurecht  Das letzte Verklicken ist auch schon ne Weile her, aber selbst wenn, ist es wirklich so schlimm, wenn man 1 falschen Zauber wirkt?
"Oh nein, ich habe mich verklickt! Drölf dps weniger ô0!!!!111" 
Mal ehrlich, es gibt keinen spielerischen Unterschied, ob man klickt oder mit den Keys spielt, es kommt einfach darauf an, was einem mehr liegt.
Ich habe schon 2 Mal versucht mich aufs Keyboard umzustellen, beide Male habe ich aus Gewohnheit wieder mit Klicken angefangen 
Spiele einfach so, wie du am besten zurechtkommst und den anderen Leuten kann es doch egal sein, ob du Klicker oder Keyler bist. 



Edit:


Terinder schrieb:


> Als Heiler ist es aber imho ein Muss sowohl die Tastatur (Heilspells) und die Maus, um die Spieler auszuwählen zu benutzen. Meistens ist ja schon ein deutlicher weg zwischen den Raidframes und den Spells, und umso höher der Weg ist umso höher ist die Chance das du dich verklickst ;p


Ich benutze mit meinem Schamie Heiler Grid und Clique. Mit Clique die Healspells auf die Maustasten legen (und mit Shift/Ctrl kombinieren), dann einfach mit der Maus über das frame des Zielspielers fahren und die richtige Maustaste klicken 



Einer hat auch noch geschrieben, dass man sich nicht bewegen und währenddessen zaubern kann. WASD(QE) ftw \m/


----------



## Oberstudienrat (7. November 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Was viele nicht wissen, ist ausserdem, dass wenn man Tasten auf der Tastatur drückt ein minimaler Lag entsteht (kann man allerdings mit Addons beheben), bei der Maus zum Beispiel nicht.



Hierfür würde mich jetzt aber schon die Quelle interssieren!


----------



## Angmar (7. November 2010)

> geil,hehe mal testen



Ist bestimmt so praktisch wie : 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9BnLbv6QYcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blacknature (7. November 2010)

@TE,spiel das,was du am besten kannst. Wie es schon viele Vorposter geschrieben haben.


Ich hab nur 2x80er Chars,und die spiele ich lieber per klicken: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T4aAuaOKVw


----------



## Klos1 (7. November 2010)

Wow spielt man grundsätzlich mit Flightstick. Alle anderen sind Noobs! So, was sagt ihr jetzt? Ist doch völlig wumpe, wie jemand spielt. Wenn man mit Maus eingeügt ist, dann reicht es völlig für PvE. Egal, welcher Raid das nun sein sollte. Der einzige Anwendungsfall, wo man wirklich wahrscheinlich über kurz oder lang so viel wie möglich über Tastatur machen muss, ist PvP auf sehr hohen Niveau. Da könnten dann wirklich die Zehntelsekunden von Belang sein. Aber für normales PvP-Geholze, wie es hier nun mal fast jeder betreibt, ist das doch völlig Banane.

Im übrigen kann man sich auch auf einer Tastatur verklicken. Das man sich mit Maus schneller verklickt, halte ich für Humbug. Ist alles Gewohnheitssache. Sowas lässt sich nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## Terinder (7. November 2010)

Oberstudienrat schrieb:


> Hierfür würde mich jetzt aber schon die Quelle interssieren!



Okay, Lag ist jetzt vielleicht das falsche Wort. Aber die Aktion wird erst übertragen, wenn du die Taste loslässt, nicht schon wenn du sie drückst. Dasfür gibst verschiedene Addons, zum Beispiel Snowfallkeypress, das die Tastenaktionen bereits wenn sie gedrückt sind "akzeptiert"

http://www.google.com/search?q=snowfallkeypress



> Genau das verstehe ich gerade nicht . Es sind 2-5 Tasten und du klickst mindestens eine ständig mit der Maus. Für mich ist das total umständlich.
> Für mich ist es zig mal einfacher zum beispiel bei LK weiterhin im Laufen Schaden zu machen als im Laufen noch mit der Maus einen Button zu klicken und nebenbei auf Valkyren und Defile zu achten.
> 
> Aber jedem das seine...



Selbstverständlich läuft man mit WASD oder sonstigen Tasten, und nicht per Linke + Rechte Maustaste. Ich glaub einige meinen echt, das wenn man Klicker ist, man nur noch per Maus spielt. Aber meiner linken Hand würd wahrscheinlich ganz schön langweilig werden wenn dem so sei


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (7. November 2010)

Keybindings sind nur im PvP relevant, weil es da wichtig ist das man die Maus zum Drehen und Bewegen benutzt, im PvE ist es egal ob Keybinds oder Klicken, weil man da so oder so nur 7 Fähigkeiten braucht.

Hab aber selber Keybinds, mit mein Krieger mit dem ich aktiv PvP spiele benutz ich so ungefähr 42 keybindings


----------



## Cassiopheia (7. November 2010)

Ein großer Vorteil von Hotkeys: man braucht nicht so viele Bars eingeblendet haben und hat freiere Sicht (kann enorm von Vorteil sein.. bei einigen UIs die ich gesehn hab, wunderts mich net wenn es Leute sind die dauernd in Voidzones u.Ä. verrecken^^), als Klicker musste ja alle Spells auf den Leisten parat haben.

Hab früher auch geklickt.. so bis Mitte T5 Content damals und mich langsam auf Hotkeys umgestellt. Wenn man beides gleichermaßen geübt ist, merkt man schon nen Unterschied (Tastatur schneller). Das Umgewöhnen ist aber lästig und in der Phase verliert man schon an Dmg (als DD).

DDs & Tanks spiel ich über Tastatur (Maus zum Laufen) + Maustasten (seitlichen) teilweise belegt...

Heiler grundsätzlich mit der Maus gespielt (Clique), weil man sich eine Klick (Auswahl des UFs) spart, und es nen Tick schneller geht).

Trotzdem kann man mit Klicken natürlich auch auf gute Werte / Reaktionszeiten kommen (vor allem im PvE), im PvP sieht man aber schon starke Unterschiede. (wobei im PvP und teils im Pve Tastaurdreher nur nen Grinsen von mir ernten, weil es enorm Zeit kostet).

Abgesehn davon find ich Caster mit Klicken deutlich einfacher zu spielen als Melees.. weil es weniger Hektik in der spielweise ist. Würd ich nen Melee über Klicken spielen.. hätte ich ne schmerzende Hand


----------



## Angmar (7. November 2010)

> Selbstverständlich läuft man mit WASD oder sonstigen Tasten, und nicht per Linke + Rechte Maustaste. Ich glaub einige meinen echt, das wenn man Klicker ist, man nur noch per Maus spielt. Aber meiner linken Hand würd wahrscheinlich ganz schön langweilig werden wenn dem so sei



Das ist mir schon klar. Trotzdem ist es in dem Fall den ich beschrieben habe für mich unsinnig und umständlicher. Wenn es doch gerade nur 5 Tasten sind. Warum nicht alle 5 tasten mit Hotkeys belegen


----------



## Haramann (7. November 2010)

Ich pwn immernoch alle im BG mitm Lenkrad...


----------



## Annovella (7. November 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> *Und Jemand der nicht über Gamepad spielt wäre eh ein mießer Spieler.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von Solchen Aussagen?Ich denke es ist ja wohl jedem selbst überlassen auf welche Art und Weise man WOW spielt oder nicht?
> 
> ...




Richtig, es ist jedem selbst überlassen wie er spielem möchte, aber es ist defakto bewiesen, das "Klicker" schlechter Spielen als "Hotkey-User". Ein Freund von mir, der auch klickt, war PvE zu TBC sehr erfolgreich(hatte mit seinem Schurken die Gleven etc.), er klickt aber. Ich habe seinen Schaden noch nie in Inis/Raids gesehen, jedoch gesehen wie er ansonsten spielt und im PvP kämpft... und sorry, aber trotz seiner 5 Jahre Erfahrung etc. pp. spielt er grotten schlecht. Warum das so ist? Klicken DAUERT immer länger als Hotkeys benutzen, weil man mit der Maus zu einem Icon huschen muss und auchnoch genau das Richtige treffen muss. Das schlimmste am klicken ist, das die übersicht verloren geht. Wer die icons "anpeilen" muss, was natürlich wenn man geübt ist schon besser geht, verliert aber trotz alledem die Übersicht des Spielgeschehens.
Jemand der Hotkeys benutzt hat von vorne bis hinten mehr Übersicht im Spiel, kann schneller agieren, reagieren und seine Fähigkeiten benutzen. Habe schon genug "klicker" im PvE gesehen, die zwar vllt. gut Schaden gemacht haben, aber sie würden mehr Schaden machen und nicht die "Movementkrüppel" des Raids sein.

Ein Tipp an dich(nur ein Tipp!): Versuch dir Hotkeys anzugewöhnen, glaub mir, es wird dir mehr Spass zubereiten als Klicken und deine "Leistung"(wie wichtig dir auch immer das ist) wird sich auch vervielfachen. Habe selbst "Essen herbeizaubern", "aufmounten" oder "Trinken" auf Hotkeys. Einzige was nicht auf Hotkeys ist, sind z.B. Portal, andere Sets/Skillungen oder Berufe, die ich NICHT so oft gebrauche, wie z.B. Schneiderei.
Schau dir unter anderem mal PvP Videos an(kannst bei meinen aus der Signatur anfangen ) und dann überleg mal, ob du das alles auch als "Klicker" könntest. Also Reagieren, Agieren, Übersicht zu haben, vorzuplanen und und und. 

Viel Spass noch!


----------



## Festergut (7. November 2010)

Kommt auf verschiedene Dinge an, denke ich, z.B. auf die Rolle im Raid: Muss ich schnell reagieren? Muss ich vieles während der Bewegung machen? Da machen sicherlich Keybindings Sinn, auch weil die meisten Klassen effektiv im Schnitt vielleicht 5-6 Skills häufig nutzen, die man leicht platzieren kann. Als Krieger-Tank mit bis zu 17-20 häufig genutzten Skills halte ich es für fast unmöglich, dass man NUR mit Keybindings zurechtkommen kann, schnell zum richtigen Button kommt, den Button auch nicht verfehlt ohne dabei kurz auf die Tastatur zu schielen usw. 
Auf der anderen Seite halte ich NUR klicken auch für sehr uneffektiv deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass ein gutes Zusammenspiel zwischen Hotkeys und Klicks die flexibelste und beste Methode ist, da es auch Situationen gibt wo ne einseitige Bedienung, egal welche, hinterherhinkt. 
Als Beispiel nochmal der Krieger-Tank bzw. der Krieger generell (aber vielleicht haben andere Klassen das ja auch) : Es gibt sozusagen 2 Sets von Skills, die meisten die der normalen globalen Abklingzeit von 1sec unterliegen und parallel dazu andere Skills mit einem eigenen, unabhängigen Cooldown von 3sec.
Das heißt man muss oft mehrere Skills gleichzeitig drücken und das funktioniert meiner Meinung nach am besten, wenn man Maus UND Tastatur mit einbezieht (Makros sind hier btw aus wuttechnischen Gründen nutzlos). 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Die Antwort ist wie bei allem in WoW die selbe : Kommt drauf an! 
Und ich sage das nicht als Gelegenheitsspieler, der jeden Tag seine Daily macht und ein mal die Woche random ICC geht (sry Klischee  ), sondern als viel-raider in ner Gilde, die im zwar nicht übelst Pro ist aber doch auch nicht allzu schlecht. Und wenn ich teilweise höre, dass gute Gilden die Leute ablehnen, weil ihnen ihre Keybindings nicht passen, halte ich das doch für stark lächerlich... (somit noch ein Tipp: wenn ihr euch bei einer Gilde bewerben wollt, die in der Bewerbung am besten noch wissen will, wann und wo ihr kacken geht, macht euch einfach Keybindings für den Screenshot, wenn ihr auch mit teil-Klicken spielen könnt, wird davon niemals jemand was merken  )


----------



## PantheonX (7. November 2010)

klicken is halt langsam- seeeeehhhhhrrrrr langsam
oft kanns dann mal passieren, dass man nich schnell genug nen cc,heal, whatever rausbekommt
was oft/meistens im eigenen tod enden kann
 hab auch ewig geklickt aber mir dann angewöhnt keybindings zu benutzen(mit ausnahme von buffs)
 erfordert zwar ein bissel übung, kann ich dir aber wirklich empfehlen


----------



## Klos1 (7. November 2010)

Naja - also, dass sich die Leistung im PvE um ein Vielfaches verbessern würde, ist einfach nur hoffnungslos übertrieben. Aber sowas von! Das man mit Tastatur mehr Übersicht hat, ist richtig. Weil du die Tasten ohne hinzusehen drücken kannst, was mit der Maus schwer wird. Einen Mausspieler generell wiederum als Movement-Krüppel zu bezeichnen ist wiederum auch völlig daneben.

Am wichtigsten ist es im PvP. Und da stimme ich dem Herren weiter oben auch zu, dass es vor allem bei Nahkämpfern einen großen Unterschied macht. Denn vor allem etwas wie ein Krieger spielt sich deutlich stressiger und generell auch schwerer im PvP, als zum Beispiel ein Mage. Wenn zwei gleich gute Krieger sich duellieren, der eine mit Maus und der andere mit Tastatur, dann gewinnt auf jedenfall Letzterer. Will man im PvP hoch hinaus, ist es Pflicht, dass man die wichtigsten Skills ohne hinschauen zünden kann. Was PvE angeht, so ist es völlig wumpe meiner Meinung nach. Der Unterschied wird niemals ein vielfacher sein, sondern bleibt überschaubar. Und so lange man die Instanz einfach nur schaffen will und nicht die letzten paar DPS für sein Ego braucht, ist es im PvE völlig egal.

Meine Meinung!


----------



## Oberstudienrat (7. November 2010)

Kasdwerlulz schrieb:


> im PvE ist es egal ob Keybinds oder Klicken, weil man da so oder so nur 7 Fähigkeiten braucht.



Was ich auch für ein Gerücht halte. Ich zähle jetzt mal auf, was ich mit dem Schurken im PVE benutze.
1. Verstümmeln
2. Zerhachseln
3. Blutung
4. Vergiften
5. Verschwinden
6. Schurkenhandel auf Tank
7. Schurkanhandel auf Schurke
8. Kaltblütigkeit
9. Vendetta
10. Treten
11. Finte
12. Mantel der Schatten
13. Blenden (kann man ab und zu brauchen)
14. Sprinten (kann man auch bei vielen Bossen gebrauchen)

Das waren jetzt auf Anhieb doppelt so viele, wie behauptet. 
Und das war nur EIN Beispiel. Keine weiteren Fragen, euer Ehren.


----------



## benwingert (7. November 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]natürlich darf jeder spielen wie er will, solang er im rahmen seiner möglichkeiten ist.
> die besten ergebnisse, und da meine ich wirklich die besten, erzielste jedoch überwiegend mit der tastatur (als dd zumindest, beim heilen mit healbot etc mag das anders aussschauen.)
> 
> edit: oder gamepad, whatever, jedenfalls nicht mit klicken der einzelnen spells  [/font]



absoluter humbug. einer in ensidia oder for the horde (weiß net genau) ist auch ein "klicker" und du willst ja wohl nicht behaupten dass das iwelche gimps sind die net spielen können. ich selber bin klicker, habe bis vor kurzem sogar noch die standardleisten genutzt und war trotzdem 1. in der dps und bester im failbot. und dass als blut dk (zu dem zeitpunkt die schlechteste dd skillung) knapp vor einem tasta verstümmeln schurken. zu der zeit als die schon so imba warn 
es kommt immer drauf an wie eingespielt man ist. mit tastatur habe ich es mehrfach versucht und ich bin nichtmal ansatzweise damit zurechtgekommen.
MfG


----------



## Freelancer (7. November 2010)

Ich benutze Tastatur und Maus zusammen bei langweiligen Instanzen oder Raids nur Maus ^^

Als Heiler mehr Maus mit Addon zum heilen und mit tasten laufe ich
Als Nahkämpfer mehr Tasten und die Maus zum Bewegen und für Trinkets oder Progs wieder Maus 
Als Hexer Tasten zum Zaubern und einigen Sachen über Tasten so wie ich laufen bei der Hexe auch wieder per Maus mache, früher zu classic hab ich den aber auch nur mit Maus gespielt 

Bis Wotlk hab ich 3 Jahre nur Maus genommen was sich erst mit dem dk geändert hat dort komme mit Tasten besser klar aber wie man spielt ist eh wumpe jeder hat da seine eigenen Still und egal mit was es geht mit beidem gut und schlecht ^^


----------



## NarYethz (7. November 2010)

Ich bin selbst klicker seit vanilla und hab ne 1000er DSL leitung, wobei nur 760 ankommen.
Ich persönlich glaube ja, dass mein Ping da ne viel höhere Rolle spielt, als die 0,2sek die ich von dem kästchen zum benachbarten kästchen brauche..
ich selbst benutz ja ne mehr oder minder gängige mischform: die tasten, die nahe um "WASD" rum sind, benutz ich logischer weise.. d.h. Tab, "^", 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 und F sowie Y für die Bars.
ich versteh net, wie leute Q und E belegen können.. ich lauf mit diesen dingern andauernd.. ich hab mir scho überlegt ob ich mir A, S und D mit casts vollklatschen soll, weil man eh nie Rückwärts laufen soll und A + D auch seltens benutzt werden 

um zum eig. topic zu kommen: ich finds lächerlich, dass man leute wegen der spielart von beta-servern raushalten soll.. wasn das fürn dämlich spruch?^^ 
wenn ich mir jetzt also alles auf die tastatur binde und faceroll mache, ohne i-was sinnvolles dabei zu erreichen, hab ich also mehr recht auf nen Beta-Key als jemand, der klickt?
davon abgesehen, dass mans ich die maus ja dementsprechend schnell drehen kann und letztlich ja nur noch "zielsicher" die casts treffen muss.. sollte ja für alte CS oder sonstige Ego-Shooter Zocker kein Problem sein 

gruß


----------



## pwnytaure (7. November 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> *Hallo !
> *
> *Aus gegebenem Anlaß wollte ich die Community mal etwas fragen :
> 
> ...



Ich speil mit der eule auch über klicken nur starsurge hab ich auf mittlere Maustaste, beim dk hab ich n paar zauber auf die tastatur und die maus geschmissten aber nur die wichtigsten wie z.b death and decay und bloodboile(hoffe das schreibt man so^^)


----------



## Annovella (7. November 2010)

Festergut schrieb:


> Kommt auf verschiedene Dinge an, denke ich, z.B. auf die Rolle im Raid: Muss ich schnell reagieren? Muss ich vieles während der Bewegung machen? Da machen sicherlich Keybindings Sinn, auch weil die meisten Klassen effektiv im Schnitt vielleicht 5-6 Skills häufig nutzen, die man leicht platzieren kann. Als Krieger-Tank mit bis zu 17-20 häufig genutzten Skills halte ich es für fast unmöglich, dass man NUR mit Keybindings zurechtkommen kann, schnell zum richtigen Button kommt, den Button auch nicht verfehlt ohne dabei kurz auf die Tastatur zu schielen usw.



Also ich habe über 40 Hotkeys bei meinen 70+ Chars, spiele jede Klasse(ausser Hunter/Priest auf Highlvl) und benutze mit jedem alles auf Hotkeys, habe damit absolut keine Probleme und auf die Tastatur schielen, habe ich noch nie etwas von einem WoW-Keybind-User gehört 



Oberstudienrat schrieb:


> Was ich auch für ein Gerücht halte. Ich zähle jetzt mal auf, was ich mit dem Schurken im PVE benutze.
> 1. Verstümmeln
> 2. Zerhachseln
> 3. Blutung
> ...




!

Und der Schurke ist auchnoch eine der Klassen, der wenig Fähigkeiten hat im PvE.

Ps: Gibt z.B. auch viele Trinkets mit "Benutzen: .." Effekt, also nochmal min. eine "Fähigkeit" mehr.


----------



## aelinmor (7. November 2010)

Möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 
Grundsätzlich ist es natürlich wurscht, wer wie spielt, solange er damit glücklich ist und klar kommt, aber...

ich möchte einmal aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sprechen bzw. aus der was ich so erlebt habe. Kleine Geschichte...
Meine Frau spielt auch WoW (hauptsächlich einen Mage) und war ein sogenannter "Klicker" ^^ Sie war bekannt dafür eine derer zu sein die gerne "mal im Feuer stehen" und seltener das Ende eines Bosskampfes erleben durfte *g*
Es lag einfach daran, daß sie (muss ja nicht für alle gelten) durch das dauernde auf-die-Leisten-gucken weniger Blick fürs Spielgeschehen hatte. Nach einer Umstellung auf vermehrte Hotkey-Nutzung hat sie nun, nach eigener Aussage, mehr Blick fürs Spielgeschehen und kann schneller reagieren. Ein meiner Meinung nach übrigens wichtiges Argument, welches ich in diesem Thread bisher nicht gelesen habe ^^

Zweites Beispiel:
Zu mir selbst: Mein Main ist ein Paladin-Tank (nein, keine unnötigen Kommentare bezüglich Faceroller, k.a. wie man auf sowas überhaupt kommen kann) und klicke nur wenige wichtige CDs, die wichtigsten Zauber hab ich auf 1-4 und Q und E liegen. Vorwärts und Rückwärts laufen, sowie Strafen natürlich über WASD. Trotzdem möchte ich behaupten, daß meine Linke immer noch flott genug ist auch 9 Tasten zu bedienen 
Da ich nicht einer derer bin die stumpf vor dem Boss stehen und Brainafk ihre Rota (oder nun neuerdings "Prio") runterdudeln, sondern auch als Leader ein Auge auf den Raid halten möchte, brauch ich die Maus häufig genug für Kameraschwenks u.Ä.

Kurzum:Ich bezweifle einfach ernsthaft, daß man als reiner "Klicker" dasselbe Movement und denselben Überblick über das Geschehen haben kann wie ein Hotkey-Nutzer. Es mag Ausnahmen geben, aber ich rede hier vom Durchschnitt.


----------



## doddelwa (7. November 2010)

""""Als ich damals angefangen habe WoW zu spielen, hab ich immer geklickt. Ich klicke auch heute noch und komme super damit zurecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das letzte Verklicken ist auch schon ne Weile her, aber selbst wenn, ist es wirklich so schlimm, wenn man 1 falschen Zauber wirkt?
"Oh nein, ich habe mich verklickt! Drölf dps weniger ô0!!!!111" """

wenn du rnd deine 7/12 normal spielst nein, wenn du LK hc mit 10% buff spielst ist es das, ja
wie gesagt, es kommt auch immer drauf an welchen content man mit welchem anspruch spielt...


----------



## Renox1 (7. November 2010)

CarpoX schrieb:


> Ein kleines Beispiel: Du musst ein neues Target anwählen und danach erstmal mit der Maus wieder zu deinen Zaubern scrollen, während der Tastatur-Spieler nach dem Anvisieren direkt loslegen kann
> Du könntest natürlich auch per Tab anvisieren, aber bei mehreren Gegnern musst du dann natürlich hoffen, dass auch das richtige Ziel ausgewählt wird...



Auf der Taste "2" habe ich "Nächsten Feind anvisieren" gelegt. So bleibt mein Mauszeiger immer in der nähe meiner Buttons.

EDIT: Und da ich in Reaktionszeit sowieso sehr viel schneller als ca. 80% der Spieler bin bin (etwas was mich mal mit sicherheit über mich selbst sagen kann), macht dass sowieso nicht viel aus.


----------



## Natar (7. November 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> *
> Und Jemand der nicht über Gamepad spielt wäre eh ein mießer Spieler.
> *



lieder klicken als gamepad


----------



## arynz0r (7. November 2010)

das einzige was ich klicke sind buffs und mounts...schonmal pvp gezockt @ te? ^^

versuch mal zu springen, dich dabei zu drehen und nen cast abzufeuern...is glaube ich gar nicht so leicht, wenn man alles klicken muss


----------



## Hugo2000 (7. November 2010)

Sprachsteuerung


----------



## Matchfighter (7. November 2010)

Naja ich würd einfach mal sagen jeder spielt sein eigenen stil ob es nun die face-roll variante (ja das geht wirklich ... mehr oder weniger) ^^ oder über keyboard bzw maus (klicken).
Ich bevorzuge per tastatur das meiste zu steuern obwohl ich in manchen situationen auch mal kurzzeitig klicke aber jedem das seine =) 
Also merke: Alle die denken bzw sagen deine variante sei falsch, haben einfach nicht den überblick über die zahlreichen spielvarianten und leben für mich somit in einer art "steinzeit" aufgrund 
der Bildungslücke =) 
Na denn hoffe konnte etwas aufklären 

 Magic


----------



## Adalin (7. November 2010)

Ich persönlich spiele schon immer nur mit der Tastatur (Auf Spells/Trinkets bezogen).
Die Maus benutze ich nur um während dem drücken der Tasten schnell drehen/los laufen (hotkey auf der maus) oder springen zu können.

Ich finde man holt nochmal viel raus, wenn man bloß mit der Tastatur die Spells bedient und den Movement-technischen Kram mit der Maus erledigt.
Ich persönlich spiele einen Holy-Priest und stehe Leuten die Heal-Bot benutzen etwas skeptisch gegenüber. Mir fehlt an solchen Addons der Reiz. Rumstehn und doof auf Balken klicken kann jeder, sich aber beim Zaubern -> bewegen, springen und zwischen den Targets zu switchen, glaube ich kriegt man kaum mit solch einem AddOn hin.

Auch oder gerade bei Nahkampfklassen finde ich die Tastatur unerlässlich. Man ist hier ebenfalls viel beweglicher und schneller bei seinen Aktionen!

Mein vater spielt selber nur durchs klicken einen Tank und manchmal hat er doch einige Schwierigkeiten das ganz hinzubekommen ohne irgend nen Spell rauszuwerfen oder alles auf einmal zu verarbeiten.

Aber ich möchte niemanden überreden anderster zu spielen. Jeder sollte so spielen wie es ihm am meisten Spaß macht und am besten liegt 

mfg Soulfîre aka Adalin


----------



## Tschubai (7. November 2010)

Oberstudienrat schrieb:


> Hierfür würde mich jetzt aber schon die Quelle interssieren!



quelle weis ich jetzt keine, aber habs auch schonmal gelesen!
denke mal das addon, welches die tastaturklickzeit verkürzen soll ist folgendes:

http://interface-add...arcraft-addons/


----------



## lexaone (7. November 2010)

Raid und Hero spiel ich immer mit Tastatur und Maus. Beim Blümchenpflücken oder ähnlichem wo man gemütlich im Stuhl lümmeln kann spiel ich auch only mit maus....

Aus eigener Erfahrung ist für mich im Raid mit Tastatur spielen besser, da ich schneller reagiere und seit Jahren so spiele.


----------



## doddelwa (7. November 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Naja die Argu is auch ned gut, man kann sich bei der Tastatur genau so vertippen, wie man sich mit der Maus verklicken kann oder...  Ich mach immer so ne Mischung: Die ersten 3-5 Tasten mit den häufigbenutzten Skills drück tipp ich und den Rest mach ich mit der Maus :-)



also ich finde es ist nen unterschied ob ich jetzt mit dem ringfinger "q" drücke oder mit dem zeigefinger "e", da muss schon in den synapsen was falsch sein wenn ich mich dabei verklicke...aber mit der maus mich um, seiens nur 2mm!, zu verzielen und dann leider was andres treffen passiert iwie häufiger glaub ich.


----------



## Surfboy1995 (7. November 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> *
> 
> Ich spiele WOW seit ca 2 Jahren und bin es schon von Anfang an gewohnt Zauber über klicken zu benutzen (Hoffe jeder versteht was ich damit meine)
> 
> *



Ich spiele selber mit maus und finde es auch besser. ZB ich hab zauber in der oberen Aktionsleiste und stell mir dann ein welche taste ich zb für eisblock drücken soll (Zauber ist in der oberen aktionsleiste)
Ja ok, mach ich das bei jedem zauber muss man sich 1. daran gewöhnen 2. fals man zauber wechselt kann ma versehentlich den falschen zauber drücken.

Ich fahr zb mit klicks 11k dps und tastatur 3k obwohl ich mich mal 2 monate an tasta gewöhnt habe aber bringt nix. Ich finde mit maus is man schneller dran beim zaubern


----------



## Linostar (7. November 2010)

Ich meine, jeder darf spielen wie es ihm Spass macht, anderes wäre unsinnig.

Als ich mit WoW anfing war ich auch ein reiner klicker. Später legte ich mir wichtige Tasten auf 1-5 und mittlerweile spiele ich zu 80% mit der Tastatur (unwichtige Sachen klicke ich weiterhin, wie Buffs usw)

Kann jedem nur empfehlen was anderes aus zu probieren um den vergleich zu haben. 
Ich selber habe 1-2 Wochen gebraucht um um zu steigen.


----------



## Umnock (7. November 2010)

Ich finde es gibt da kein unterschied.. Wenn ich mit meinen 3 ACC unterwegs bin benutze ich die Tastatur um alle drei zu steuern.. wenn ich aber mit meinem Main Spiele, Spiele ich mit der Maus und die tastatur und die Config ist auch um einiges anderes zb Ziel Anvisieren liegt bei mir nicht ab Tap sondern auf Ende.... und WASD benutze ich auch nicht sondern die Pfeiltasten...

also Es leben die Klicker ^^


----------



## Rygel (7. November 2010)

bin auch klicker seit der ersten stunde. UND ich klicke auf dem schönen blizzard-standard-UI herum   .


----------



## Cazor (7. November 2010)

Kadika schrieb:


> klicker und trozdem 2ter beim dps rennen in icc (nach dem schurken^^) ich hab da keine probleme geht genauso flüssig only tastatur ist höchstens bei starcraft wichtig ach ja und keine macht den satzzeichen1




machten der Schurke da? Den hamse doch so kaputtgenerft, dass jetz erst Magier, Schamis, DKS kommen?


----------



## ScreamSchrei (7. November 2010)

Ich habe bereits beides gemacht und bin mittlerweile jemand der nur noch über Tasten spielt. Hat man es mal drin bleibt es drin. Ich muss aber sagen das ich 2 Jahre lang geklickt habe und es damit auch geschafft habe meinen Char auf Maximum zu spielen. Lass dir also nicht einreden das klicken ein unding ist und absolut schlecht wäre.

Fakt ist man kann wenn man ein guter Klicker ist genau so gut als Klicker spielen wie als Tasten drücker. Mir wurde es von meiner letzten Gilde auch aufgezwungen zu drücken. Ich bin mittlerweile nicht mehr böse drum da ich mittlerweile gerne mit Tasten spiele. Aber das es mir mehr DMG oder anderes gebracht hätte kann ich nicht behaupten. Ich hab keinen DPS Boost bekommen durch den Umstieg. Ich spiele genau so wie vorher. Einzigster Unterschied ist. Als Klicker muss man manchmal hektischer reagieren/spielen.


----------



## doddelwa (7. November 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> machten der Schurke da? Den hamse doch so kaputtgenerft, dass jetz erst Magier, Schamis, DKS kommen?



ich wollts nicht sagen, danke xD

du hast übrigens hexer, shadows und feraldds vergessen ^^


----------



## Luc - (7. November 2010)

Das Video auf Seite Eins ist ein purer Fake :>
Computeranimiert & co.

MfG Luc -


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (7. November 2010)

Oberstudienrat schrieb:


> Was ich auch für ein Gerücht halte. Ich zähle jetzt mal auf, was ich mit dem Schurken im PVE benutze.
> 1. Verstümmeln
> 2. Zerhachseln
> 3. Blutung
> ...





und welche von den fähigkeiten brauchst du oft ? genau, die hälfte oder brauchst du bei fast allen bosskämpfen Sprint, Finte, Kick, Blenden, zudem brauchst du zerhäckseln nur 1 mal im kampf benutzen

ps: Verschwinden und Blutung lohnt sich ab nem gewissen eq stand nichtmehr


pss: manche scheinen wohl zu vergessen das man durch klicken nicht gleichzeitig mit der Maus drehen kann, auser man dreht sich mit der Tastatur, was aber sehr schlecht ist bzw rückwärtslaufen mit S


----------



## Lashi (7. November 2010)

Klicken ist nicht unbedingt langsam. Komme damit locker in Arena, BG oder Raid zurecht. Hab mir vor kurzem die Razer Naga (da ich hauptsächlich Healer bin) geholt und kann diese empfehlen. Dauert zwar einige Tage bis man die Tasten beherrscht, aber es geht dann locker flockig.

Greetz


----------



## doddelwa (7. November 2010)

Kasdwerlulz schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> ps: Verschwinden und Blutung lohnt sich ab nem gewissen eq stand nichtmehr
> 
> [...]




WAS?! xD entschuldige, der letzte blödsinn, der mir zeigt, dass du NULL, aber auch NULL! plan vom schurken hast ^^

blutung ist seit 4.0.1 wieder absolute pflicht, ohne blutung kein energieregg, und wieso sollte sich vanish nicht lohnen? wenn ich auf 55 nrg für muti poole kann ich den gcd für vanish nutzen und dann 20secs erhöhte regenerationsrate nutzen, was will ich mehr?

ich empfehle dir mal den mutiskilltree anzuschauen und besonders das talent "vergiftende wunden" im vorletzten tier anzuschauen..weiß ja nicht wann du das letzte mal mit schurken zu tun hattest -.-


----------



## Wiikend (7. November 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Also mit Gamepad meine ich zb dieses da :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das ist eher die Tastaur der Hartz IV Leute.

Btt: Klicker an die Macht! Auf dem Laptop will man nicht umbedingt in die Tasten hauen.


----------



## madmurdock (7. November 2010)

Da du noch nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Gamepad und Tastatur kennst...

Ja. Ich check nicht, warum Blizz dich genommen hat...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Da du noch nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Gamepad und Tastatur kennst...
> 
> Ja. Ich check nicht, warum Blizz dich genommen hat...


Er kannte den Unterschied, wusste aber nicht, wie er das Gemeinte nennen soll... 
Guck mal einen Post über dir.


----------



## dedennis (7. November 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> *Hallo !
> *
> *Aus gegebenem Anlaß wollte ich die Community mal etwas fragen :
> 
> ...



es is auch boglich mit der wii-mote wow zu spielen!
dinde das is jedem seine sache! und wen er mit den füßén spielt


----------



## beoyosel (7. November 2010)

ähm lol? WoW mit Gamepad? Hab ich da was verpasst? 

Aufjedenfall, ist doch jeden selbst überlassen oder? Ich war früher auch ein klicker bis ich dem pvp verfallen bin  da ist es einfach praktischer wenn man die tasten drückt die in der nähe sind und man ist schneller  Aufjdenfall wenn man schon PvP spielt würd ich gerne anmerken das man das Num-Feld (Zahlenblock) nutzen sollte  einfach mal die drei Tasten fürs laufen belegen und den rest mit diversen Spells... Aber ob klicker oder nicht ist jeden selbst zu entscheiden, wer mit was besser zurecht kommt, das hatt ncihts mit skill zu tun!


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (7. November 2010)

doddelwa schrieb:


> WAS?! xD entschuldige, der letzte blödsinn, der mir zeigt, dass du NULL, aber auch NULL! plan vom schurken hast ^^
> 
> blutung ist seit 4.0.1 wieder absolute pflicht, ohne blutung kein energieregg, und wieso sollte sich vanish nicht lohnen? wenn ich auf 55 nrg für muti poole kann ich den gcd für vanish nutzen und dann 20secs erhöhte regenerationsrate nutzen, was will ich mehr?
> 
> ich empfehle dir mal den mutiskilltree anzuschauen und besonders das talent "vergiftende wunden" im vorletzten tier anzuschauen..weiß ja nicht wann du das letzte mal mit schurken zu tun hattest -.-



ach wurdest das bei 4.0.1 geändert? vorm patch wars aufjedenfall so das blutung sich nichtmehr gelohnt, hat

naja dann sind halt nicht 1 1 2 1 1 2 1 1 2 1 1 2 sondern 1 1 3 1 1 2 1 1 2 1 1 3 als rota


----------



## doddelwa (7. November 2010)

Kasdwerlulz schrieb:


> ach wurdest das bei 4.0.1 geändert? vorm patch wars aufjedenfall so das blutung sich nichtmehr gelohnt, hat
> 
> naja dann sind halt nicht 1 1 2 1 1 2 1 1 2 1 1 2 sondern 1 1 3 1 1 2 1 1 2 1 1 3 als rota



...bin raus


----------



## madmurdock (7. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Er kannte den Unterschied, wusste aber nicht, wie er das Gemeinte nennen soll...
> Guck mal einen Post über dir.



Dann würd ich so was in den Startpost editieren... Gamepad ist nun mal seit es Supernintendo und Co (bzw die 4x3 Pixelvorgängermodelle) gibt ein FESTER Begriff.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Dann würd ich so was in den Startpost editieren... Gamepad ist nun mal seit es Supernintendo und Co (bzw die 4x3 Pixelvorgängermodelle) gibt ein FESTER Begriff.


Oder vll einfach mal nicht nur den Startpost lesen.
Verhindert teilweise auch, dass das gleiche 10x geschrieben wird.


----------



## teroa (7. November 2010)

nene mmorpg auf gamepad .. mhh dann bräucht ich aber nen gamepad mit mindesten 40 tasten..
und was passiert mit nen mmorpg wenns auf gamepad ausgerichtet ist sieht mann ja bei ff 14..


----------



## Thersus (7. November 2010)

Es geht bei der Tastatur nicht ums daneben klicken, man kann sich auch bei ner Tastatur verdrücken, das Problem am Klicken ist die Übersicht. Ich hab früher als ProtPala die letzten 3 Jahre in WoW eigl alles geklickt, es geht, aber das Problem ist, das alles was über die Rotation fahren hinaus geht, sprich Movement, etwas auf der Strecke bleibt, weil man mit den Augen auf seiner Zauberleiste ist. Evtl gibts leute die das können, aber ich kann nicht blind klicken, was ich aber kann ist blind Tasten drücken, während ich aufs geschehen schaue, nicht auf die Zauberleiste. Dabei sehe ich, wenn ich in nem Feuer stehe, sehe, wenn ein Mob wo hin rennt wo er nicht hinrennen soll, und hab sogar noch zeit meine Buffs und Debuffs im Auge zu halten, und das Life anderer Gruppenmitglieder. Ich hab inzwischen nen Laptop, ohne Maus, spiele aktuell keinen Content, sondern nur Normalinis mit Twinks, daher kann ich nicht wirklich mitreden, aber ich fühl mich inzwischen weit sicherer indem ich meine Zauber per NumPad steuere, und mich normal über WASD bewege, als wenn ich mit der Maus klicke, man hat einfach mehr überblick, das ist alles. Gerade als Melee ist das wichtig, als Range muss man sich ja eh nicht bewegen 

Ach ja, und im PvP ist klicken ein NoGo, genauso wie im Endcontent, vermute ich mal, weil man da einfach die Maus zum steuern braucht, und eine optimale übersicht übers geschehen.


----------



## frufoo (7. November 2010)

also ich habe meinem pala vor dem patch rein über die tastatur die befehle zu den einzelnen attacken gegeben. seit sich aber mit dem patch die rotation doch leicht verändert hat, habe ich festgestellt das ich nun mit dem klicken mehr rausholen kann (meine persönliche meinung). es ist also volkommen latte wie du spielst, solange der dmg und die spielweise angemessen ist.


----------



## madmurdock (8. November 2010)

Thersus schrieb:


> Ich hab früher als ProtPala die letzten 3 Jahre in WoW eigl alles geklickt, es geht, aber das Problem ist, das alles was über die Rotation fahren hinaus geht, sprich Movement, etwas auf der Strecke bleibt, weil man mit den Augen auf seiner Zauberleiste ist.



Das sehen leider die meisten Clicker nicht ein. Klar, kann man bestimmt auch mit reinem Klicken Rating 2000 schaffen bzw LK Hero packen, jedoch ist es so schwieriger.

Einfaches Beispiel:

40 Mann Raid. Ich bin Heal

Ich muss auf Spieler xy klicken, welcher sich oben rechts im Grid befindet. Nun muss ich wieder mit der Maus nach unten zu dem Healspell. Dass so was länger dauert, als "zu spieler xy mit Maus fahren und per Mouseover Taste F klicken" sollte klar sein.

Es wird einfach übersehen, dass man eine künstlich erhöhte Reaktionszeit erzeugt.

Wie genau die Nachteile aussehen, überlass ich der Phantasie...


----------



## Chirogue (8. November 2010)

pve: klicken = hotkeys
pvp: klicken < hotkeys

ich würde behaupten damit ist die diskussion beendet...
gute nacht die herrschaften und gutes gelingen


edit: auch wenn im pve vielleicht minimale unterschiede auftreten können
2. edit: alle angaben ohne gewähr


----------



## DerWann (8. November 2010)

Ich komme am besten mit dem klicken zurecht habe einen schönen Trackball
Geht sehr gut damit.


----------



## StrangeInside (8. November 2010)

wo ich das hier alles lese muss ich sagen ich liebe meine Razer Naga Mouse =).

ich war auch ewigkeiten klicker, wollte aber dies ändern und mit hotkeys spielen doch irgenwie naja mehr als 5 keys waren komisch und machten keinen spass, dann sah ich die Naga rumliegen und war sofort verliebt. 15 tasten und alle kann man belegen wie man lustig ist, (17 wenn man vor und zurückscrollen umändert)
somit habe ich ingesamt 30 fähigkeiten auf hotkeys und kann dennoch 15 via maus only und weitere 15 via alt + maus spielen und habe damit meine hand auf wsad und tab, wenn ich dann moven muss kann ich (nach kurzer eingewöhnung) auch locker mit maus rennen drehen etc und dabei immernoch casts klicken. 

enormer vorteil wenn man raucher ist und nebenbei grad arthas oder andere bekämpft da alles mit einer hand geht *gg


----------



## xxMardooxx (8. November 2010)

wer wow, oder allgemein irgend ein spiel ernsthaft zocken will...benutzt die tastatur.

wow: q-binds, makros, movement
starcraft/RTS: hotkeys, speed
shooter: is eh klar...
Rennspiele: da könnt nen controller besser sein ja, aber man kanns eigentlich auch effektiver mit der tastatur spielen find ich


----------



## Phionan (8. November 2010)

Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung das es relativ Egal ist ob man nun mit Maus oder tasta spielt. Ich persönlich hab Jahrelang geklickert bis ich Probleme mit meiner Maushand bekommen habe (nein lag nicht am zuvielen zocken ) und da es immer etwas doof war wenn die Hand schmerzte mitten im Raid musste ne Alternative her. Hab mir dann eine Gaming Tastatur gekauft ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) mit der ich vollauf Zufrieden bin, allerdings klicke ich auch heute noch ^^ ich spiele überwiegend Heiler, benutze dafür Clique + Tastabelegungen, DDs spiele ich allerdings nur noch über Tasta, ist einfach angenehmer für das geschundene Händchen ^^

Aber ich bin und bleibe der Meinung, jeder spielt am besten so, wie er es am besten kann ^^


----------



## Pavnik (8. November 2010)

Ich spiele als heiler und dd eigentlich nur mit ner Mischung aus tasta und Maus... find das einfach am handlichsten


----------



## Geroma (8. November 2010)

Rofl... MMOs über Gamepad zocken aber bei shootern auf konsole heulnse alle rum wie scheisse das doch ist.

Ich bin seid anbeginn meiner WoW Zeit klicker. Ich selbst spiele 50/50 Tastatur/Maus habs beim kollegen mit nur tasta testen können und naja da brauch man die maus um sich anders wegzudrehen usw usw da bleib ich bei fast standart optionen mit einigen Tastatur belegungen die geändert wurden.

Mir wurd damals gesagt "Wie du zockst mit maus? man biste lame" (Spiele Deff warri) habs mit tastatur ausprobiert und bin mehr oder weniger gescheitert also zum klicken zurück.
Es mag für einige "Dumm" und nicht Raidaktzeptabel sein, wurd auch schon aus der gruppe gekickt, aber mit den ganzen fähigkeiten und den movement bei einigen bossen bin ich mit der mausklick variante besser bedient.
Erst letztens in ICC erlebt, ober Pro Gamer Tank "Ich spiel nur mit tastatur und bin imba" naja er war extrem mies movement, grad beim prof wo man den ein wenig hin und herziehn muss wegen der brühe usw hatte er nicht geschafft gehabt, ich hab den prof locker gezogen und das doppelte in der gleichen zeit an aggro aufgebaut wie er.

Bleibt trotzdem einige könnens, einige nicht. Ich kanns nicht und bleib bei der klick variante. Hauptfähigkeiten, wie verwüsten, spalten, heldenhafter stoßund sowas mit tastatur zum spammen (war damals toll als heldenhafter und spalten noch als schwung galten) so sachen wie Spott hab ich auf ner Zusatztaste der Maus gelegt, so kann man schnell hin mitn mauszeiger und taste klicken. fertig ansonsten klicki bunti ;P

Aber mit gamepad? vllt zum lvln aber alles andere naja. Übungssache genau wie Ego Shooter auf Konsole. zumal ich online auch aufn pc einige mit gamepad weggerotzt hab. es ist halt nur übunggsache und die eingestellte sensilibität.

Aber naja jeden das seine


----------



## Severos (8. November 2010)

Lass dir von solchen Prollos nichts sagen, wenn sie so oberflächlig über dich urteilen. ;-)
Ich klicke auch, und bin, sofern es den Raidheal angeht, immer ganz oben, also ich denke es ist eine sache des Spielers, wie er womit zocken kann, nichts anderes..


----------



## Aurelîas (8. November 2010)

Ich nuzte ebenso eine Kombination aus beidem und habe keine Probleme damit. Wichtige Zauber die ich in jedem Kampf brauche sind alle auf der Tastatur eingestellt und Zauber die ich mal in Raids brauche werden angeklickt. Habe damit keine Probleme und kenne es garnicht anders. 
Jeder sollte so spielen wie er mag und net wie es andere sagen.


----------



## Super PePe (8. November 2010)

Es ist doch völlig belanglos wie ich die Eingabe regeln. Ob über Tastatur, Maus, Game-Speed-Pad, Atari 2600 Controller, etc. Eingabe bleibt Eingabe...

Wo mein Makro1 /faceroll, Makto2 /lol, Makro 3 /lol .. Marko22 /lol liegt spielt nun keine Rolle.


----------



## Flying-Neo (8. November 2010)

spiele seit 5 jahren wow und war immer ein klicker. und es scheint zu reichen, egal ob als tank, heal oder dd...
im pvp hat das sicherlich nachteile da gebe ich de nleuten recht ,aber in ienem pve boss fight kein stück...


----------



## Chain0603 (8. November 2010)

Wie ich zu beginn mal gelernt hab, (wenn mans so nennen kann^^) sind die meisten PvP´ler Klicker und die meisten Pve´ler spielen mit der Tastatur ! 

nun habe ich auch schon in den letzten Jahren einige Pve`ler kennengelernt die auch per Maus zocken , wobei ich da der Meinung bin sollte man seine Fähigkeiten + Positionen der Fähigkeiten aus dem FF kennen , um sie genauso effizient zu nutzen wie Leute die mit Tastatur spielen!

Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen die mit tastatur langsamer spielen als manche mit der Maus kurz vorm einschlafen^^

Gameepad wäre für mich einfach ne Sache der Unmöglichkeit da 1. schätzen wir mal das Gamepad hat 12 Tasten, damit sind 12 Fähigkeiten verteilt, genug Platz für die notwendigsten Sachen ok , und der Rest ? dafür muss man dann doch wieder Maus und Tastatur nutzen , also kann man auch gleich komplett eins der eben genannten nutzen !


Also ob Klicker oder jemand der per Tastatur spielt ist mir ziemlich egal als Raidleiter solang die erwünschte Leistung gebracht wird!


----------



## Berli123 (8. November 2010)

Klicker geht mal garnicht.

Habe zusammen in Arena mit einem klicker gespielt und das kannste vergessen, allein das kicken von einen zauber der in 1,3 sek durch ist, ist als klicker nicht drin.
Oder du hast die maus schon dauernd auf dem button, aber dann kannst halt nichts anderes machen.

Ich spiele auch nicht über Tastatur, aber ich nutze für links eine Mystify Claw und in der rechten hand die Razer Naga.


----------



## PHazonphi (8. November 2010)

Hyo

Ich werde auch mal was dazu beitragen.

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man mit Hotkeys schneller und gezielter agieren kann.
Aber da ich nie versucht habe zu klicken ist das natürlich eine subjektive Einschätzung.
Von mir aus kann jeder so spielen wie er will, im PvE wie im PvP, solange er die geforderte Leistung bringt.

Als ich begonnen habe zu spielen hatte ich nur 4-5 Aktionstasten auf der Tastatur zugänglich, den Rest habe ich auch geklickt.
Das is mir irgendwann so sehr auf die Nerven gegangen, dass ich mir alles auf Hotkeys gelegt habe, da ich zB den Eisblock nie rechtzeitig mit der Maus getroffen hab oder aus versehen in der Hektik dann gleich zwei Mal draufgeklickt hat, was ihn praktisch unnötig gemacht hat.

Dann habe ich mir auch noch eine Razer Naga (eine Maus) besorgt.
So habe ich jetzt 24 Hotkeys sowie die Petleiste die ich alleine mit meinem rechten Daumen und meinem linken kleinen Finger bedienen kann. (wobei ich am Überlegen bin ob ich das nicht auf 36 Hotkeys erweitern soll, da mir die 24 manchmal zu wenig sind^^)
Das hat mich meiner Meinung nach sehr verbessert.
Ich kann zB im Lich King Kampf gleichzeitig vor den Geistern in P5 weglaufen, die Geister nacheinander anvisieren, möglichen Voidzones ausweichen, meine Lebenden Bomben verteilen, von herrannahenden Geistern wegblinzeln und dabei alle mir zur Verfügung stehenden CDs zünden falls nötig. (bzw. konnte, da seit 4.0 nur mehr 3 Bomben gleichzeitig möglich sind  )

Noch ein Beispiel wo ich mich frage wie man das als Klicker machen soll... :
Du bist Verstärkerschamane im Arathibecken. Du suchst dir den einzeln auf dich zurennenden feindlichen Priester als Ziel aus. Du überlegst schon welche Fähigkeiten du gegen ihn benutzen wirst und bewegst die Maus schon dorthin. Plötzlich wirst du von der Seite von einem feindlichen Jäger unter Beschuss genommen. 
Wie kann man da genausoschnell als Klicker reagieren wie zB ich mit meiner Maus?


----------



## KingNothing22 (8. November 2010)

Einige ausgezeichnete Spieler klicken und haben keinerlei Probleme.

Das ist glaub ich kein Ding das man verallgemeinern kann. Es gibt nunmal Leute mit einer sehr guten Hand-Augen Koordination die schneller ihr Symbol mit dem Mauszeiger finden als ne Taste aufm Keyboard.

Wenn man seine Spielweise beherrscht kann man auf beide Arten Problemlos alles was man will erreichen.

Ein Tip: Wenn du dich einfach mit klicken wohler fühlst mach es dir mit modifier makros ein wenig leichter.

Du kannst so zB 3 Spells auf ein Icon legen und dabei für jeden eine bestimmte maustaste nehmen:
Beispiel Unholy dk
Linksklick: Geißelstoß
Mausrad rauf: Festering Strike
Mausrad runter: Todesmantel

kannst es ja mal ausprobieren vielleicht holst du paar dps raus


----------



## c0bRa (8. November 2010)

Hio...

Also ich bin bekennender Klicker, hab auch nicht großartig meine Tastatur umgestellt, sprich wasd sind noch original belegt. einzig und allein die ^ und die 1 sind mit Mouseover Makros belegt, die ich per Tastatur betätige, alle anderen Casts als Shadow klicke ich... 
Ironischerweise war/bin ich als Heiler (war nicht oft als Heiler unterwegs) aber reiner Keyboardturner... Da war die Maus für die Mouseover über Grid, die Casts kamen dann von der Tastatur...

um noch ein bisschen schneller zu sein empfielt sich das Addon: Speedyactions, aber sollte bei den Kreisen, die es betrifft eh bekannt sein


----------



## SD-Nacla (8. November 2010)

ich benutze beides. zum laufen tastatur, zum drehen maus. manche spells per tastatur andre per maus. meines erachtens ist man mit einer "strikten" trennung zu unflexibel


----------



## Stevesteel (8. November 2010)

Benutze auch Maus und Tastatur, nur eines von beiden wäre mir zu unflexibel.


----------



## Najsh (8. November 2010)

Ich spiele auch mit beidem - wobei das Verhältnis bei ca 30% keys und 70% mouse liegt.


----------



## zarix (8. November 2010)

Ich habe kein bock den Grund zu erklären , nur ich kann sagen , das man mit Tastatur besser dran ist als dumm mit der maus zu klicken.
Allein schon deswegen weil man vom kopf her in den verschiedensten Situationen die tasten zuordnung schneller und besser verarbeiten kann als wie den  richtigen Spell mit der maus anzuklicken und sich währendessen noch zu konzentieren wo man jetzt am bésten zum gegner steht ect .  

Ich hab klein angefangen mit der Tastatur zu spielen . 

MIT W A S D meine bewegungstasten belegt und alle Tasten  drum herum von WASD mit SPells belegt . 
Naja wenn man sioch dran gewöhnt hat , versteht man es am besten warum Tastatur statt dumm mit der Maus zu klicken .


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (8. November 2010)

zarix schrieb:


> Ich habe kein bock den Grund zu erklären , nur ich kann sagen , das man mit Tastatur besser dran ist als dumm mit der maus zu klicken.
> 
> Naja wenn man sioch dran gewöhnt hat , versteht man es am besten warum Tastatur statt dumm mit der Maus zu klicken .



Du bezeichnest mich als "Klicker" also als Dumm weil ich schneller meine Spells klicken kann als du? Weil du zu langsam bist, sind wir dumm?

Merkste selbst ne...?

Ich denke es soll jeder so spielen wie er es am besten kann. manch einer kann besser (schneller) klicken und der andere kanns besser mit der tastatur. Aber der Hype der darum gemacht wird is echt lächerlich... Wenn ich schon aussagen wie von meinem vorposter lese da vergeht mir echt alles...


----------



## c0bRa (8. November 2010)

Ich finds immer wieder amüsant, wie Tastenturner sich über Klicker echauffieren können... 

Komischerweise hör ich wenns rauskommt meist nur so Sätze: "Du klickst?" oder "Verarsch mich halt..."

Ich denke, dass jeder mit seiner Spielweise zurechtkommen muss... Und mir fallen genug Leute ein, wo es egal ist, ob se klicken und drücken... Sie können schlichtweg nicht spielen...  

Ich zähl dich mal zu zweiteren dazu zarix... 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich Möchtegern-Pros eh nicht ernst nehm, solang kein Arsenallink irgendwo steht


----------



## KingNothing22 (8. November 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Ich denke es soll jeder so spielen wie er es am besten kann. manch einer kann besser (schneller) klicken und der andere kanns besser mit der tastatur. Aber der Hype der darum gemacht wird is echt lächerlich... Wenn ich schon aussagen wie von meinem vorposter lese da vergeht mir echt alles...



mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen. Ich hab bis jetzt jede aufgabe die mir im Raid gestellt wurde sehr gut gemeistert wobei ich zur hälfte klicke und zur hälfte mit dem keyboard arbeite...ich bin linkshänder und es ist so für mich einfach am bequemsten. 

aber is ja
nix neues in der derzeitigen community. Jeder der anders
spielt als die Mehrheit ist nicht normal. Das beginnt bei exotischen Specs, geht über Multiboxer die als Freaks beschimpft werden und endet bei der schon ewig dauernden Behauptung man könne als Klicker nix erreichen...


----------



## Gnorfal (8. November 2010)

Klicker.
Ungeschlagen im DpS bis heute in unseren Raids.


----------



## Aku T. (8. November 2010)

Keine von beiden Möglichkeiten ist "pro" oder "noob"... 
Man spielt halt so, wie man am besten klar kommt, das unterscheidet sich auch mal von Klasse zu Klasse. 

Ich spiele sowohl mit Tastatur als auch mit der Maus, je nach Char und Situation. Alle wichtigen Fähigkeiten finde ich in der Nähe der WASD-Tasten, ich klicke aber auch auf manche Fähigkeiten, laufe aber auch mal mit Hilfe der Maus (linke und rechte Taste gleichzeitig drücken), je nach Situation halt. 

Wichtig ist nur, dass man im Kampf z. b. bei der Rota als DD keine Pausen zwischen den Fähigkeiten hat, also das jeder Zauber direkt im Anschluß an den vorherigen gecastet wird und nebenbei immernoch schnell weglaufen kann wenn man z. B. im Feuer steht. Wie man das jetzt macht, bleibt jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## v0lli (8. November 2010)

Naja , reintheoretisch klicke ich ja auch  Klichsu hier 
Aber nunja ich klick halt auf der Maus . Razer Naga ftw !


----------



## dedennis (8. November 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Das ist eher die Tastaur der Hartz IV Leute.
> 
> Btt: Klicker an die Macht! Auf dem Laptop will man nicht umbedingt in die Tasten hauen.



was bist di eigentlich für ein dummschwätzer??? 
wirst bestimmt selber hartz4 beziehen!

ich hab auch so ein teil von razer und mit 75€ ist es auch nicht billig! wie kommst auf die dumme idee das sowas nur für hartz 4 leute wäre???
das dient zur ergänzung der normalen tastatur. also bevor du wieder solche scheisse schreibst mal nachdenken!

" Denken beim scheissen nicht nur drücken!"


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2010)

ne gesunde mischung
die mMn wichtigsten sachen liegen auf schnell verfügbaren tasten
der ganze rest wird konsequent geklickt


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2010)

Ich habe früher auch nur geklickt. Irgendwann habe ich dann angefangen, immer mehr Befehle über die Tastatur auszulösen. Anfangs ist das knifflig, aber man gewöhnt sich daran. Und heute fällt es mir viel leichter, mit der Tastatur zu spielen, als mit der Maus. Allerdings verwende ich letztere immer noch zum laufen und steuern. Man muss einfach eine Mischung finden, mit der man gut klar kommt. Solange man schnell genug reagieren kann, sollte es egal sein, ob man Maus oder Tastatur verwendet.


----------



## SD-Nacla (8. November 2010)

noch ne ergänzung zum klicken: natürlich muss man um damit effektiv zu spielen auch genau wie bei der tastatur die wichtigsten spells im umkreis von wenigen icons anlegen damit die wege kurz sind. aus meiner jahrelangen erfahrung als klicker kann ich sagen das man tortz klickens durchaus blind spielen kann (ohne dauernd auf den cursur zu guggn). das setzt allerdings voraus das man von "klein auf" damit beginnt neue spells direkt sinnvoll zu legen. 

für mich hat sich ebenfalls das standard ui durchgesetzt weil ich einfach in den abläufen so festgefahren bin dass es extrem schwer fällt sich auf neue positionen der icons einzustellen.


----------



## EyesofDeath (8. November 2010)

nein ich habe keine vorurteile gegen Klicker. Allerdings ist es doch komisch das kein top-spieler ( Ensidia, Paragon, FTH und CO.) klickt?!
natürlich könnt ihr vllt als arcane-mage das maximale im pve rausholen. aber schonmal nen enhancer vor 4.0.1 gespielt? oder nen feral-dd? als klicker? da kann man gar nicht das maximale rausholen. 


Beispiel: Klicker vs. Tastatur-gamer/nicht-klicker

vorraussetzungen: gleiche klasse, gleiches equip, gleiche internetverbindung etc. gleicher skill

wer würde mehr dmg machen annner puppe? und im pvp ist man als klicker auch aufgeschmissen wenn du kein arcane-mage bist *hust*


----------



## Exicoo (8. November 2010)

Lenkrad ftw! 

Nein Spaß, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen wie er spielt.

Behaupte allerdings, dass man vorallem im PvP mit Tastatur spielen sollte! Im Raid würde ich halt 1-6 drücken und sonst Spells auf E, Q oder F legen... Was halt nah an WASD liegt


----------



## Piggy D. (8. November 2010)

tanken tu ich mitm ps2 pad, bewegungen wie bspw. 180° drehungen, sind eingespeichert.
heilen mit maus (grid+clique)
dd ganz normal mit maus und tastatur, nur irgendwelche uberlangen cd's klick ich mit maus oder debuffs, die 5mins halten


----------



## b1gg3r (8. November 2010)

ich finde auch das jeder so spielen soll wie es einem am leichtesten von der hand geht.

man muss nicht unbedingt nachteile haben wenn man klickt, zumindest nicht im pve, aber im pvp finde ich hat man mit klicken einen kleinen nachteil.

ich sehs bei mein mage, druckwelle is der einzige skill den ich nicht mehr binden kann so das es für mich passt. und ich muss oft ein 2tes od 3tes mal klicken bis ich die endlich platzieren kann.


----------



## doddelwa (8. November 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Klicker.
> Ungeschlagen im DpS bis heute in unseren Raids.




ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber wenn der Dk aus deine signatur dein main ist, ist dein raidprogress vllt nicht die richtige messlatte um sagen zu können, dass du trotz klickens alles weg"pwnest!".
auf dem niveau kommt man mit klicken noch sehr gut zurecht, stimmt wohl, aber spiel mal im 25er HC niveau.


----------



## Lucazz (8. November 2010)

ich heile mit der maus und tanke mit den tasten also nix halbes und nix ganzes


----------



## Nostic (9. November 2010)

Sachtma ich hab mir ein trust gamepad firestorm gekauft aber wie kongfiguriere ich das jetzt dadrauf das check ich irwie net wie das geht


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2010)

zarix schrieb:


> Ich habe kein bock den Grund zu erklären , nur ich kann sagen , das man mit Tastatur besser dran ist als dumm mit der maus zu klicken.
> Allein schon deswegen weil man vom kopf her in den verschiedensten Situationen die tasten zuordnung schneller und besser verarbeiten kann als wie den richtigen Spell mit der maus anzuklicken und sich währendessen noch zu konzentieren wo man jetzt am bésten zum gegner steht ect .
> 
> Ich hab klein angefangen mit der Tastatur zu spielen .
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du von deinem Kopf nicht auf andere Köpfe schließen. Das deiner eh nicht sonderlich viel hergibt, beweißt dein Post.


----------



## Nostic (9. November 2010)

hm kann den keiner wat dazu sagen?


----------



## sauercrowd (9. November 2010)

Alles durch Tastertur. Maus dient jediglich zum auswählen des Targets und des drehen der kamera bzw zur steuerung des Chars.
Als Katze auch nicht anders möglich wie ich finde


----------



## Davincico (9. November 2010)

Der Vorteil von der Tastatur ist einfach man ist schneller und Flexibler da man mit der Maus steuern kann.

*
lg Davi*


----------



## VallovShatt (9. November 2010)

Schonmal daran gedacht, dass Menschen vielleicht unterschiedlich begabt sein könnten? Vielleicht liegt das einfach daran, dass die meisten Leute mit Maus einfach nicht spielen können, andere wenige dafür umso besser? Vor 50 Jahren hat man Linkshänder auch für dumm gehalten. Heute wurde das Gegenteil bewiesen. Vielleicht läufts ja beim Klicken vs. Tastatur genauso...


----------



## Kleinkind01 (9. November 2010)

Also ich habe mir erst eine Tastaturbelegung zugelegt als ich angefangen habe mehr PvP zu spielen.


Aber fürs PvE braucht mans net unbedingt. Habs mir halot angewöhnt und benutze sie dann natürlich auch im PvE.


Im PvP kann des ganze halt überlebenswichtig sein bzw bestimmte Spielweisen zulassen die mit wasd gar nicht möglich sind.

Mage (oder Caster allgemein): Du rennst weg und springst drehst dich mit der Kamera anch hinten machst nen Instant und drehst wieder zurück ...so verlierst du kein Lauftempo und kannst trotzdem Schaden machen oder dispellen etc.

Oder als Meele wenn du dem Gegner hinterher läufst und dein Gegner dreht die IKamera plötzlich und läuft durch dich durch, dann musst du erst einen riesen Bogen machen um an ihn wieder ranzukommen.


Ein Vorteil der für PvE sowie PvP wichtig ist: Man kann des Kampfgeschehen besser beobachten und schaun was die Gegner bzw der Boss macht und muss nicht auf die Leisten schauen um Fähigkeiten zu aktivieren.

lg Kleinkind^^


----------



## Kleinkind01 (9. November 2010)

Also ich habe mir erst eine Tastaturbelegung zugelegt als ich angefangen habe mehr PvP zu spielen.


Aber fürs PvE braucht mans net unbedingt. Habs mir halot angewöhnt und benutze sie dann natürlich auch im PvE.


Im PvP kann des ganze halt überlebenswichtig sein bzw bestimmte Spielweisen zulassen die mit wasd gar nicht möglich sind.

Mage (oder Caster allgemein): Du rennst weg und springst drehst dich mit der Kamera anch hinten machst nen Instant und drehst wieder zurück ...so verlierst du kein Lauftempo und kannst trotzdem Schaden machen oder dispellen etc.

Oder als Meele wenn du dem Gegner hinterher läufst und dein Gegner dreht die IKamera plötzlich und läuft durch dich durch, dann musst du erst einen riesen Bogen machen um an ihn wieder ranzukommen.


Ein Vorteil der für PvE sowie PvP wichtig ist: Man kann des Kampfgeschehen besser beobachten und schaun was die Gegner bzw der Boss macht und muss nicht auf die Leisten schauen um Fähigkeiten zu aktivieren.

lg Kleinkind^^


----------



## DarkSaph (9. November 2010)

Seit wann kann man WoW denn ohne die Hilfe bestimmter AddOns vernünftig mit dem Gamepad spielen? WoW spielt man am Besten (und das kann nicht bestritten werden) mit Tastatur-Hotkeys. Gründe:

Normalerweise benutzt man die Maus zum Kameradrehen, da dies mit den Tasten A und D bzw <- und -> zu langsam vonstatten geht. Lässt man nun die Maus von denButtons, um das Bild zu drehen, kann das zu leichten DPS-Verlusten führen, da im Zweifelsfall nicht mehr optimal auf Proccs oder dergleichen reagiert werden kann.
Minimieren des Inputlags: Neben dem Global-Cooldown gibt es noch eine, von diversen Bedingungen abhängige, Verzögerung bezüglich des Wirken von Fähigkeiten, den so genannten Inputlag. Dieser Faktor, der die DPS ebenfalls leicht beeinflusst, lässt sich nicht komplett umgehen, jedoch minimieren, wenn man tastenhämmert. Dauerklicken mit der Maus dürfte auf Dauer viel anstrengender und umständlicher sein.
Wechsel zwischen den einzelnen Fähigkeiten in der Rotation. Dieser geht danke Tastatur mühelos, im Zeitraum von Milisekunden vonstatten. Der Mausspieler hingegen hat Mauswege zwischen den einzelnen Skills, die je nach persönlicher Anordung einen ziemlich großen Faktor bilden.
Wenn du also DPS-technisch am Limit spielen willst, ist ein Spielen mit der Tastatur unumgänglich. Noch drastischer fällt dies bei Heilern auf, da hier das Klicken einen enormen Mehraufwand beduetet. Anstatt das Target zu selektieren und dann sofort den Heal casten zu können, muss man den Cursor erst wieder in Richtung Buttons bewegen. Ein enormer Zeitverlust, der über Leben und Tod entscheiden kann.


----------



## RippedLife (9. November 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> [...]geht viel schneller als Ziel anklicken - Zauber klicken - nächstes Ziel anklicken etc... ^^



mit F1-F12 geht das auch schneller ^^


----------



## Mief (9. November 2010)

Ich klicke die Leisten und Gegner an und laufe mit den WASD-Tasten (nein, ich spiele keine Egoshooter). 
Wie "effektiv" ich damit spiele, ist mir herzlich egal. Ich spiel halt so, seit Anfang an, und ich werd's mir auch nicht abgewöhnen - weil's halt nichts ist, was sich abzugewöhnen lohnt. 
Es ist nur ein Spiel.


----------



## Nostic (10. November 2010)

so leute folgendes ich habe mir xpadder geholt die software damit man auch spiele ohne Gamepad support spielen kann und ich bin auf den entschluss nach Need for Speed Lost Planet 2 World of Warcraft gekommen. Klar für Auto games wars schon meist immer ein muss Ego naja da kann ich mit maus und tasta besser aber WoW muss ich sagen ist ein ganz anderes feeling ich habe meine hotkeys ohne probleme auf meine 14tasten ohne WASD eingeschlossen kann wie mit maus drehen alles nur halt schreiben über tastatur. Wie gesagt es bleibt den jenigen überlassen also ich kann mir auch weiterhin vorstellen WoW mit gamepad zuzoggn.  Danke für eure antworten


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (10. November 2010)

ist bei mir von char zu char unterschiedlich und was ich halt mit ihm anfang ^^
grundregel : hotkeys, makros, custom ui usw gibts erst für 80iger ^^
dann kommts drauf an pvp/pve und tank/heal/dd ^^

also meinen tank spiel ich mit ner mischung aus tastatur, klickern und halt makros wobei die mal geklickert werden und manche eben die tastatur bewohnen ^^

meine 2 dds (einmal pve und einmal pvp) spiele ich komplett anders ^^
pvp sowiso nur mit tastatur, wer sich mit WASD umdreht hat zb schon verloren ;P
pve habich anfangs geklickert dann mal hotkeys usw angewohnt und dann noch snowfallkeypress addon(wers kennt is gut wers nicht kennt hat ne bildungslücke ;>) und schon gings ab ;P gut der unterschied war da aber mehr als vlt +200 dps je nach encounter warens nie ^^

und der heal wird dank addon und ner gamermaus nur mit der maus gespielt und eben strg/ctrl/shift hotkey commands blabla gelaufen wird was eh klar sein sollte mit WASD ;P

aber eigentlich sollte jeder das spielen was er am besten beherrscht ^^
würdet ihr nen spieler der nie failt, top gear hat, brav immer eine top-leistung abliefert nicht mitnehmen weil ihr wisst der klickt.....
es wird immer solche und solche geben nur ists im endgame halt so das da ne 1/4 sec entscheidend ist über erfolg oder reppkosten farming ^^ also wenn ihr euch bei ner guten gilde bewerben wollt dann solltet ihr vlt nicht erwähnen ihr klickert ^^


----------



## -=General=- (10. November 2010)

Spiel einfach so wie diers am besten gefällt!

Ich Spiel zum Bsp. Ne Mischung aus beiden


----------



## qqqqq942 (10. November 2010)

mischung ist nicht schlecht - von Gamepad halte ich wiederum nicht so viel, da es nur wenig tasten hat - lieber ne Tastatur


----------



## kryepta (10. November 2010)

> *
> Und nur weil man Klickt heißt es noch lange nicht das man ein schlechter Spieler sein muß!*



Natürlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen, ob er nun klickt, oder über Tastatur spielt.
Die Tastatur erleichtert das Spielen nur (*z.b., dass man auf seinen Bildschirm schaut, anstatt in der Leiste die Zauber mit dem Mauszeiger
zu suchen, was reaktive aktionen, wie aus dem feuer laufen o.ä. ermöglicht*) und man gewöhnt sich recht schnell dran. Warum also klicken?

just my 2 cents


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (10. November 2010)

Short-Keys am laufenden Band.
Maus mit 6 Tasten.
So spiel ich.

Wobei mir nen Gamepad bzw irgendwelche speziellen PAD-Tastatur-Kombos doch ein wenig zu abgefahren sind.

Was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, sind Leute, die nur mit der Maus spielen.
Sollte man alle Casts, die man braucht auf seine Maus bekommen....dann is ok.
Aber erst mit der Maus bis in die Bars fahren um das entsprechende Icon zu suchen, das dauert in manchen Fällen einfach zu lange.

Ich spiel eigentl immer den Heiler.
Hab nur eine DD-Klasse (meine Hybriden sind auch alle auf Heal im Raid).
Wenn da mal auch nur ne halbe Sekunde fehlt, siehts bei eingen Bossen übel aus.


----------



## Smeal (10. November 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> *Und nur weil man Klickt heißt es noch lange nicht das man ein schlechter Spieler sein muß!*



Doch heißt es, weil du SEHR viel langsamer sein wirst als dein Gegner der vllt genau so viel Ahnung hat wie du, aber die Spells auf der Tastatur benutzt.


----------



## Sêpiroth von Kargath (10. November 2010)

Ich selber schwöre auf tastatur und maus mit macros also eine mischung. Ich kenne aber auch spieler die nur mit maus spielen und dann aber nicht mal eine maus mit vielen tasten benutzen sondern wirklich das such system spell auf dem bildschirm suchen klicken und hoffen sie haben das richtige ziel im target. Von der reaktion kommen solche spieler einfach nicht hinter her, und reaktions zeit wird ein wichtiger faktor in cataclysm. Denn bei denn ganzen spezial attacken der bosse hier eine void zone, ein gewitter, eine explosion da wird laufen und schaden machen dann noch nebenbei ziele wechseln mit unter richtig schwer und eben solche spieler werden dann probleme kriegen. Aber so lange sie damit zurecht kommen und dem rest vom Raid damit nicht effektiv schaden soll es mir recht sein es ist erstens ein spiel und zweitens jeder spielt es so wie er will und das ist auch gut so .

also dann wir sehen uns (oder auch nicht ^^) im spiel.


----------



## chaosruler (10. November 2010)

KimbXXli schrieb:


> @doddelwa
> Du sagst "die besten ergebnisse, und da meine ich wirklich die besten, erzielste jedoch überwiegend mit tastertur"...warum???
> Ich bin ein "klicker" ja ich mache mehr DPS als es meine raidmitglieder für möglich halten und wenn ich jetz auf tasta umsteigen würde wäre ich dermaßen verloren... ich komm damit einfach nicht klar.. ich habe shcon immer mit maus gespielt..
> einfach nur humbuk die aussage das dds so mehr dps fahren (und nein ich verklicke mich NIE) auch als klicker... ist ja nicht so das die globalcooldowns schneller abklingen wenn du mit tasta zockst.. einfach nur blödsinn...



gz du machst in icc bei den klimbimbossen mehr dps als die "anderen" ...wer auch immer das sein mag. will sagen: nur weil andere schlechter spielen als du bist du noch nicht gut.


----------



## datsoli (10. November 2010)

Ein Spieler der Hotkeys benutzt wird einem Spieler der klickt IMMER überlegen sein, da er wesentlich schneller reagieren kann. Natürlich darf jeder das Spiel so spielen wie er will mit den Flamern wirste dann allerdings leben müssen.

Edit: Wenn ich sage "überlegen" dann meine ich damit, dass der der Spieler einen Vorteil gegenüber einem Klicker hat, ob er den auch ausnutzt ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Slayne` (10. November 2010)

wenn du vernünftig raiden willst hoffe ich doch mal sehr, dass du weder klickst noch ein gamped benutzt.


----------



## Nike3676 (10. November 2010)

Moin..
also ich bin auch ein "Klicker" und komme gut zurecht. Mein Movement stimmt, denn auch als Klicker kannst du mit der Maus navigieren. Geht alles.
Wo ich einigen Vorrednern allerdings Recht geben muss ist, dass die Spieler die mit Tastatur spielen schneller in der Reaktionszeit sind, was die Casts angeht.
Ich hatte schon versucht vom Klicker zum Tastaturspieler zu werden, aber mein Klicken ist so eingefahren, dass ich mich nicht so leicht umgewöhnen konnte.
Hatte auch schon mal ein Gamepad in Betracht gezogen, aber das scheint seinen Sinn - so liest es sich hier zumindest - auch nicht wirklich zu erfüllen.
Wie dem auch sei. Jeder soll so spielen wie er sich am wohlsten fühlt. Kacknoobs gibt es unter Klickern und auch unter Spielern die mit Tastatur spielen.
Das kann man daran nicht festmachen.

mfg


----------



## Lenay (10. November 2010)

Also ich bin halb Klicker und halb Tasterturler und ich komme bestens zurecht,ich machs halt auch so, das ich meine Spells die ich oft benutze auf die Tasten 1-6 lege,weil man da halt noch super mit den Fingern überall hinkommt ohne sich zu verdrücken und den Rest betätige ich mit Maus.Na gut, es kommt auch drauf an wie groß die Hände des Spielers sind bzw. wie lang die Finger sind.Hat man nun kleine und eher zierliche Hände,kommt man nicht so in die Breite und verrenkt sich eher was dabei , bei dem Versuch an zu weit entfernte Tasten zu kommen hehe.
Ich bin auch der Meinung,das einfach jeder so spielen sollte wie er selber für sich am besten zurecht kommt.


----------



## Edanos (10. November 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung das man am schnellsten reagierenn kann wenn man hauptsächlich mit der Tastatur spielt.
Was das Movement anbelangt ist es sogar fakt das man als Klicker nicht jeden Move so hinbekommen kann wie als Key-User.
Ich müsste jetzt eine zu lange Beschreibung machen wenn ich erkläre welche moves ich meine aber ich denke ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen was ich meine.


----------



## Jasrik (10. November 2010)

Slayne` schrieb:


> wenn du vernünftig raiden willst hoffe ich doch mal sehr, dass du weder klickst noch ein gamped benutzt.



Darf ich Dein Posting so verstehen, dass ein Klicker (dusseliger Ausruck, aber mir fällt auch kein besserer ein) nicht vernünftig raiden kann? Eine sehr einseitige Sicht. Kannst Du die wenigstens begründen?

Ich finde jeder sollte so spielen, wie es ihm Spass macht.


----------



## fucci (10. November 2010)

Aus Ehrfahrung find ich ,das sich ein Tank definitiv durch keys besser zocken läßt. Weil target wechsel und spotten oder angriff einfach schneller flutschen.Aber als melee ist es besser zu klicken da man so viel beweglicher ist ,mit Diagonallauf etc. und als Caster ist es egal die stehen eh nur Dumm rumm!


----------



## Saint_Jo (10. November 2010)

Ich zocke sowohl mit Tastatur als auch mit Maus (und dem Standard-Interface^^)
Mit meinem Mage hab ich alle Spells die ich schnell nutzen können muss auf 1-4 liegen, ab da kommen weniger wichtige, und noch weniger wichtige liegen auf 7+ wo ich lieber hinklicke, ebenso wie auf diverse sekundäre Leisten auf denen Cooldown-Makros liegen etc!


----------



## NoDPS (10. November 2010)

Morgen,



 Also zu diesem Thema hier, Klicker oder Tastaturspieler oder Padspieler, kann ich folgendes sagen.

 In meinen 5 Jahren WoW habe ich einige Spieler kennengelernt, ob Klicker oder Tastaturspieler oder sogar Leute die mit Gamepads oder Tastaturpads spielen.



 Meine Erfahrung zeigt: Das Klicker geringfügig langsamer sind als Tastaturspieler das hat folgendend Grund, die meisten müssen Schauen wo ihre Spells liegen und dann klicken, und wenn es im End-Content heiss her geht, kann es gut sein das man auch den falschen Spell drückt. Schon oft genug vorgekommen. (Aber geht manchen Tasturspielern auch so). Und das schauen und klicken kostet Zeit.



 Zu Gamepad spielern kann ich ned soviel sagen, habe bis her wirklich nur 3 Stück kennengelernt die mit solch einem Ding spielen wie bei der PS 2 oder 3. Und diese Spieler waren recht langsam.



 Die beste Mischung find ich Tastatur mit den Hotkeys 0-9 und mit der Maus, und die umliegenden Tasten wo eure Hand während des Steuerns überall hinkommt. (Makros und Mehrtastenmaus)



 Aber ich sag mal so, wie hier auch schon öfters gefallen ist, SPIEL mit was du magst hauptsache es macht DIR Spaß


----------

